# "Those Who Oppose Gay Rights Are Vilified"



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2011)

A Vatican official has told a UN body that people who openly object to homosexual behavior are at risk of losing their human rights when they are prosecuted or stigmatized for their beliefs. 

"People are being attacked for taking positions that do not support sexual behavior between people of the same sex." said Archbishop Silvano M. Tomasi. "When they express their moral beliefs or beliefs about human nature, which may also be expressions of religious convictions, or state opinions aout scientific claims, they are stigmatized, and worse - they are vilified, and prosecuted." 

"The truth is, these attacks are violations of fundamental human rights, and cannot be justified under any circumstances."


So, what do you think?

Is this a good thing or a bad thing? Should people who believe being homosexual is wrong be forced to show _why_ it's wrong or how it can harm society or face the consequences of being mocked, made fun of, or as the Archbishop put it, "vilified" by the public? 

Do you believe this is a violation of a persons human rights?


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2011)

If someone is going out of their way to make it clear they don't like gays then yes.

People have opinions but we have no right to push them onto others.


----------



## Richard Smith (Mar 24, 2011)

Personaly i have nothing against same sex union as in under law, i absolutely agree same sex couples should be entitled of all the priviledges of marrige... if any  

but i mean same sex couples being married in church? call me small minded but no thanks. it was adam and eve not adam and larry.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

People that are against homosexuality aren't being asked to prove anything. They are being asked to shut the hell up and let others get on with their lives.... Why the fuck do some of you care what goes on in other's homes? It's none of your business..... There is no vilification or prosecution going on for not endorsing homosexual civil rights.... That is just silly.... The Mon Signor is feeling some heat because he persecutes and vilifies gays.... Of course he is going to be attacked back.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, people who say anything at all that can be construed as anti-gay are persecuted more than gays are. Maybe this isn't true in the south/middle america, but if you live in the northeast or the pacific coast, or are viewed in the public eye, absolutely.

case in point:



Serapis said:


> People that are against homosexuality aren't being asked to prove anything. They are being asked to shut the hell up and let others get on with their lives.... Why the fuck do some of you care what goes on in other's homes? It's none of your business..... There is no vilification or prosecution going on for not endorsing homosexual civil rights.... That is just silly.... The Mon Signor is feeling some heat because he persecutes and vilifies gays.... Of course he is going to be attacked back.


I think you mean PERSECUTION, but prosecution(as in legal action) has happened as well. 

Most people don't care what goes on in others' homes. It's the general "It's cool to be gay" trend, aimed at children, that people have a problem with. it pushes promiscuity and shallow interpersonal relationships.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Mar 24, 2011)

if straight people can get married and be miserable y cant gay people do the same?!?!

i dont have a problem with any one being gay or straight. who cares. i do beleive openly gay people are goin to have it harder and might be treated wrong in our society and its sad. but shit racism still goes on every day,everywhere. there are alot of stupid,immature,closed minded people in this world. i feel that gay people,straights,white,black,hispanic,chinese....wat ever everyone should be treated equal, we are all the same anyways. im not gonna get into whether or not they should be allowed to marry in church, im not very religous so im of that topic.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am anti gay and Im not a bit ashamed of it,its not fuckin natural for two men or women to have sex or get married.Its just plain sick as hell


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

What business is it of ANYONE what two consenting adults engage in with each other regardless of orientation? That is the inalienable right which the religions, governments, and corporations do not let us have....everyone is entitled to their opinion but not to what people do with each other personally...you have to wrong them by infiltrating their privacy to even have an opinion...

And who even cares what the vatican and its child molesting leaders opine....the whole thing is evil and based on hypocrisy of the highest order


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I am anti gay and Im not a bit ashamed of it,its not fuckin natural for two men or women to have sex or get married.Its just plain sick as hell



simple ...then dont do it and mind your business and it can never affect you...not gay but could give a rats ass who is or isnt...


----------



## filtereye (Mar 24, 2011)

found this interesting

in animals/reptiles/sea creatures -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d68_vlLD60Y

in insects -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv7nAY4auiA

WARNING: this is not for everyone, might be disturbing to some lol 

peace


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Yes, people who say anything at all that can be construed as anti-gay are persecuted more than gays are. Maybe this isn't true in the south/middle america, but if you live in the northeast or the pacific coast, or are viewed in the public eye, absolutely.
> 
> case in point:
> 
> ...


You have got to be fucking kidding me. Being persecuted more than GAYS?? You actually believe that? How many people do you see getting their heads bashed in with baseball bats or beaten to death by gangs of thugs simply because they oppose gay rights? None. How many gay men or those who are perceived to be gay do you see getting their head bashed in with baseball bats or beaten to death by gangs of thugs? A LOT. New York City alone is plagued with numerous gay bashings and murders. 

Do you see people putting up websites called GOD HATES ANTI-GAYS and all ANTI-GAYS must die. Look across the country at what the teabaggers are doing to equal rights in states across the country. Governors and state legislators are repealing equal rights for LGBT folks everywhere or trying to impose straights only legislation. 

You know what us GAYS want? For you to leave us the fuck alone and let us live our lives. We don't want to destroy your families or your faith or your churches or even your mistaken misguided beliefs. WE WANT TO LIVE WITHOUT FEAR. That's all. End of story. Look at Uganda and the Kill-The-Gays bill. Who got that ball rolling? Why some very eager and industrious evangelicals in the good ol' U.S.ofA. 

Your post is complete bullshit.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know much about religion but will this affect how the Westboro Church acts?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

420God said:


> I don't know much about religion but will this affect how the Westboro Church acts?


It won't. They are protected as a church and the constitutional right of free speech. AS it should be. I don't fucking like what they say but I damn sure think they have the right to say it. fucking assholes.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

And I'm sure none of your fantasies or fetishes could seem perverted to others? Do you also hate blacks because they aren't like you? What about Mexicans? Are you anti Jewish? 



Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I do stay the fuck away from them,whatever they do is fine just stay away from me with that perverted shit




No, the word was "prosecuted", I know the difference K, I was referring to the mon signor's own words.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool to be gay? Are you on fucking crack? I'd give my left nut to be straight. And who the hell is pushing promiscuity on children? There is more soft and medium straight porn on TV than cartoons. When was the last time you saw two dudes making out in a fucking movie? And as for shallow relationships, you are right, there are plenty of straight dudes that won't fucking commit and the ones that do, 50% of them get divorced....

Keep your straight stereotypes for the straights, we sure as hell don't want em... shallow relationships and promiscuity have been the trademarks of heteros for decades.... just ask the fucking hookers on the corner 



karri0n said:


> Yes, people who say anything at all that can be construed as anti-gay are persecuted more than gays are. Maybe this isn't true in the south/middle america, but if you live in the northeast or the pacific coast, or are viewed in the public eye, absolutely.
> 
> case in point:
> 
> ...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

We went from think of the children to.. oh no if you oppose gay rights you're going to a death camp. Despite what some of you think, we don't sit around fucking each other in the butt all day long. shallow relationships? I've had the same gay friends since college. Two of them have been together for twenty years. My own cousin has been with his partner for over thirty years. Through thick and thin. And yes, they are monogamous. 

As for what we do to the children. Maybe you should watch this again: 

[video=youtube;FSQQK2Vuf9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSQQK2Vuf9Q[/video]


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 24, 2011)

freedom of speach means freedom of expression.

If you cant take the heat, get the fuck out of the kitchen. leaves little to be said about drama queens, regardless of sexual orientation.


i dont give 2 hoots if people are gay, but the rest of the world doesnt need to see your gayness flaunted like anywhere is hollywood blvd impo.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

Then kindly take your arm from your girl's waist. Don't hold hands with her and don't kiss in public. I'm tired of seeing heteroness flaunted everyday on TV, on radio, on the streets...., in the mall, in the schools, etc. Save that shit for inside your home and then we will too 

And please don't mistake freedom of speech as a right to insult or belittle others, simply because you don't like them. 



Timmahh said:


> freedom of speach means freedom of expression.
> 
> If you cant take the heat, get the fuck out of the kitchen. leaves little to be said about drama queens, regardless of sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> freedom of speach means freedom of expression.
> 
> If you cant take the heat, get the fuck out of the kitchen. leaves little to be said about drama queens, regardless of sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


You mean like the constant bombardment of heterosexuality that is broadcast through every media across the nation? That kind of flaunting?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 24, 2011)

That's exactly what he is talking about....

Oh, my previous roommate, who is 24, just bought a house and paid cash. He named his boyfriend of 8 years as half owner. Just another "shallow" relationship I guess... 



Carne Seca said:


> You mean like the constant bombardment of heterosexuality that is broadcast through every media across the nation? That kind of flaunting?


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> It won't. They are protected as a church and the constitutional right of free speech. AS it should be. I don't fucking like what they say but I damn sure think they have the right to say it. fucking assholes.


 Oh, I know they're protected under the Constitution but was unsure of how church rankings and such have influence on other churches.

I thought the Vatican was kinda up there as far as churches go? Too many religions out there to make sense of any of it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2011)

I support anyone's right to express themselves. I think people who hate gays have every right to 'shout it from the rooftops'. I also think that if the majority of people who hear the message being shouted do not like it, they have a right to express that too. If that makes the person shouting feel like a villain, then he should stop shouting. What seems to be happening here is, not only do they want to shout it, they want it to be well received.

For what it's worth, I think gay rights is a silly term. Human rights are all that is needed. If a person is walking down the street they have the right to not be assaulted no matter what sort of human they happen to be. I think gay pride is silly as well. I do not see the logic in being proud of a circumstance of birth over which you had no control. I was born with 10 fingers, I don't feel the need to have a 10 finger parade. I do not think that gays have a unique culture that inspires celebration. I do not think gays should be treated especially bad, or especially good.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You have got to be fucking kidding me. Being persecuted more than GAYS?? You actually believe that? How many people do you see getting their heads bashed in with baseball bats or beaten to death by gangs of thugs simply because they oppose gay rights? None. How many gay men or those who are perceived to be gay do you see getting their head bashed in with baseball bats or beaten to death by gangs of thugs? A LOT. New York City alone is plagued with numerous gay bashings and murders.
> 
> Do you see people putting up websites called GOD HATES ANTI-GAYS and all ANTI-GAYS must die. Look across the country at what the teabaggers are doing to equal rights in states across the country. Governors and state legislators are repealing equal rights for LGBT folks everywhere or trying to impose straights only legislation.
> 
> ...


No, your post is complete bullshit. 

If a celebrity or politician goes on television stating anything that can be construed as the slightest bit anti-gay, they'll be ostracized and more or less ruin their career. If I walked into my office tomorrow and started telling everyone I didn't think gays had the right to get married, I'd be fired. On the other hand, if a celebrity or a politician "comes out" they will get hundreds of talk show offers, interviews, and their ratings of any show or movie they are in will skyrocket. If I walked in my office tomorrow and came out, I'd get 25 emails of people supporting me and telling me how "strong" I am.

It's not cool to be gay huh?

Why is it , that over the four years I was in high school, there went from being four people(three girls and one guy) that were homosexual freshman year to about 50% of the school claiming to at least be Bi by the time I graduated? Why did 3 different social clubs for gays open up? Why is it that there are school groups that get to cut class and go on field trips once a week, and the only requirement is that you are gay or "exploring your sexuality"?

Claim that the gay subculture is not more promiscuous all you want, but by FAR the craziest clubs I've ever been in regarding open sexual acts and the amount of drugs are the gay clubs. Yeah, you guys are better at partying than straights, but that's not really a scene that I think is healthy for my teens, straight or not.

New York is a shithole. I'm sure there are a lot of crimes against gays there. There are a lot of crimes against people for being white, for being black, for being asian, for being a woman, there too. Show me the stats of overall violent crime, of hate crimes in general, and of hate crimes specifically against gays in New York. While you're at it, show me the stats for somewhere that isn't a shithole.

I believe that you personally don't want to destroy families or churches, but there are very real and very outspoken people within your community that have explicitly stated that they do.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

wow... you just made a complete ass out of yourself. Girls gone wild? Guys gone wild? Mardi Gras (show us your tits, sex in the streets), Spring Break, Jersey Shore, etc., etc., the list goes on and on. Two girls one cup? Do you really want to go down that road? 

Do you even understand the concept of "coming out?" Do you even care? Why are people in the closet in the first place? Because it's a cute gay custom? Because it was and is dangerous to come out in this society with such a strong cultural taboo. As far as sharing your political and religious views at work that pretty much depends on the job and it's policies about discrimination. Because, guess what? It IS discrimination and depending on how you phrase it might also be construed as hate speech. 

About your high school. You know what that's called? Progress. I hate to break it to you but those folks were bi and gay long before you knew about it. They just feel it's safer to be open about who they are. Why is that so hard to fathom? 

Yes there is a lot of ethnic crime but gay hate crimes are only category that has an out for the perpetrator. Gay panic defense. Where you can plead it was the man's homosexuality that caused him to be assaulted and totally the victim's fault. We are denied housing, insurance, in some cases jobs, benefits, rights that married couples take for granted, actual marriage, etc. 

The shithole comment was yours it's not my responsibility to provide stats for your words. 

Yes and there are plenty of people calling for the death penalty for being gay or to make it crime or to keep it a crime in state law. There has even been demands that we be put on an island somewhere or be isolated in some part of the nation. Thanks to a couple zealots that have spread the hate overseas are responsible for the Kill-The-Gays bill in Uganda and are influencing other nations in Africa to follow suit. Hell, even old Fred Phelps sent letters to every nation calling for the death penalty. 

Once again, your post was complete bullshit.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 24, 2011)

> *wow... you just made a complete ass out of yourself. Girls gone wild? Guys gone wild? Mardi Gras (show us your tits, sex in the streets), Spring Break, Jersey Shore, etc., etc., the list goes on and on. Two girls one cup? Do you really want to go down that road? *


Yeah, and you know what that kind of stuff is called at a gay club? Wednesday. 

FYI 2 girls one cup = 2 girls = same sex, homosexual content


*



About your high school. You know what that's called? Progress. I hate to break it to you but those folks were bi and gay long before you knew about it. They just feel it's safer to be open about who they are. Why is that so hard to fathom?

Click to expand...

Special treatment is progress now? Also, it's amazing how 95% of those kids grew out of being "bi" once they graduated.

*


> *Because, guess what? It IS discrimination and depending on how you phrase it might also be construed as hate speech.*


*

Completely proving the point of what the friggin' Pope said. My personal beliefs are somehow discrimination now.

*


> *Yes there is a lot of ethnic crime but gay hate crimes are only category that has an out for the perpetrator. Gay panic defense. Where you can plead it was the man's homosexuality that caused him to be assaulted and totally the victim's fault.*


*

In your special little world I guess sexual harassment is ok if perpetrated by someone homosexual?
*


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Special treatment is progress now? Also, it's amazing how 95% of those kids grew out of being "bi" once they graduated.


Asked each and every one of them did you? Yeah. Sorry, but I'm not going to take your word for that. 





karri0n said:


> Completely proving the point of what the friggin' Pope said. My personal beliefs are somehow discrimination now.


Because it has always been discrimination. Just like when the catholic church ruled Native Americans didn't have souls or the U.S. government saying Blacks weren't completely human. Or when blacks weren't allowed to marry or vote.. or women not being allowed to vote. 



karri0n said:


> In your special little world I guess sexual harassment is ok if perpetrated by someone homosexual?


Gay Panic has absolutely nothing to do with sexual harassment. It was simply a ploy to get someone off from killing a fag. They even tried that dumb ass defense with the Matthew Shepard murder. Yeah that 5'4 120 lb. guy sure was a threat to those big burly straight guys.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh and by the way, the next time a girl hits on you or comments on your looks? Beat the fuck out of her. Just take a bat and beat the living shit out of her. Because she sexually harassed you. That seems to be the appropriate response according to you.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 24, 2011)

And yet here I sit - vilified in your eyes and probably quite a few others reading this due to my beliefs. Nothing you can say will change the simple truth that people who speak their personal beliefs are vilified and persecuted. 

Once again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay, and a good portion of the time it's not a choice someone makes. The community at large, however , does have some issues, a lot of power, and does strongly affect the media with a certain agenda.

Quite similar to Christianity - nothing wrong at all with being Christian, but when the churches become large and powerfu, bad things happen.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh and by the way, the next time a girl hits on you or comments on your looks? Beat the fuck out of her. Just take a bat and beat the living shit out of her. Because she sexually harassed you. That seems to be the appropriate response according to you.


Except that it wasn't a woman, it was a man. And women ARE taught to use violence against men hitting on them and being a bit too pushy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> And yet here I sit - vilified in your eyes and probably quite a few others reading this due to my beliefs. Nothing you can say will change the simple truth that people who speak their personal beliefs are vilified and persecuted.


Yes, play the martyr. you want to talk vilified and persecuted? All homosexuals are pedophiles? Still fighting that one. All homosexuals have an agenda of turning children gay. You used that in this thread. We are making kids promiscuous. Kids have, are, and will always be horny as hell. It's a fact of nature. You can't blame homosexuals for that. it's simple biology. Yet, it's our fault. We are now being blamed for the holocaust. Yep. Homosexuals did it. We are being blamed for the destruction of society, earthquakes, tsunamis, volcanoes, sun burns and the occasional chafing. You can't even begin to compare this to your being told to keep your shit to yourself. 



karri0n said:


> Once again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay, and a good portion of the time it's not a choice someone makes. The community at large, however , does have some issues, a lot of power, and does strongly affect the media with a certain agenda.


It is never a choice. It's just who we are. Just like being straight is who you are. You say there is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay but you're entire argument in this thread has shown nothing but the opposite. 



karri0n said:


> Quite similar to Christianity - nothing wrong at all with being Christian, but when the churches become large and powerfu, bad things happen.


And the sheep follow blindly, perpetrating discrimination and bigotry.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> And yet here I sit - vilified in your eyes and probably quite a few others reading this due to my beliefs. Nothing you can say will change the simple truth that people who speak their personal beliefs are vilified and persecuted.
> 
> Once again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay, and a good portion of the time it's not a choice someone makes. The community at large, however , does have some issues, a lot of power, and does strongly affect the media with a certain agenda.
> 
> Quite similar to Christianity - *nothing wrong at all with being Christian*, but when the churches become large and powerfu, bad things happen.



I definitely find the highlighted portion offensive and a falsehood....so I have the right to judge you? You seem homophobic and trying to blame the shortfalls of society on a group and a very small group at that, that is at it's very beginning of acceptance? Your logic is so skewed that I believe you do not even truly believe what you are saying but saying it to deflect what you do not want discovered...it is ok... it is your choice...like it is theirs...but to blame promiscuity on sexual orientation? Or any other social failures? Nonsense...

Namaste'


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Except that it wasn't a woman, it was a man. And women ARE taught to use violence against men hitting on them and being a bit too pushy.


what's the fucking difference? The right thing to do is feel flattered and accept the god damned compliment. For being too pushy? How about for attempted sexual assault. Yes, women are taught self-defense. It's up to them how they use it. You keep trying to intimate that all gay to straight interactions are threatening or harassing in nature. Why? Because we're all sexual predators? We're all potential rapists? 99% of the time the violence was perpetrated due to a compliment or a comment about hooking up. Should a woman beat the shit out of a man for complimenting her or hoping he could get lucky that night. That's a far cry from threatening or harassing behavior. Your argument is weak.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> what's the fucking difference? The right thing to do is feel flattered and accept the god damned compliment. For being too pushy? How about for attempted sexual assault. Yes, women are taught self-defense. It's up to them how they use it. You keep trying to intimate that all gay to straight interactions are threatening or harassing in nature. Why? Because we're all sexual predators? We're all potential rapists? 99% of the time the violence was perpetrated due to a compliment or a comment about hooking up. Should a woman beat the shit out of a man for complimenting her or hoping he could get lucky that night. That's a far cry from threatening or harassing behavior. Your argument is *weak*.



I am of the opinion that his username is in memory of his brainie: carrion matter tween the ears....yep and surely will prove this hypothesis accurate...

Namaste'


----------



## karri0n (Mar 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> what's the fucking difference? The right thing to do is feel flattered and accept the god damned compliment. For being too pushy? How about for attempted sexual assault. Yes, women are taught self-defense. It's up to them how they use it. You keep trying to intimate that all gay to straight interactions are threatening or harassing in nature. Why? Because we're all sexual predators? We're all potential rapists? 99% of the time the violence was perpetrated due to a compliment or a comment about hooking up. Should a woman beat the shit out of a man for complimenting her or hoping he could get lucky that night. That's a far cry from threatening or harassing behavior. Your argument is weak.


And a woman has never smacked a dude in the face when he hit on her?

Seriously though - I think you're right about this one - that defense looks like bs to me.

The entire point is that you're attacking me, based entirely off of me not "keeping my shit to myself", when the entire point of this thread was the question "do you feel someone expressing their thoughts if against gay marriage will be persecuted".

Did I even say anything against gay marriage? Did I state anywhere in this thread that I don't believe gays should marry?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> And a woman has never smacked a dude in the face when he hit on her?


yes lets equate a slap on the cheek to beating someone into a coma or into a grave. Jesus. 



karri0n said:


> The entire point is that you're attacking me, based entirely off of me not "keeping my shit to myself", when the entire point of this thread was the question "do you feel someone expressing their thoughts if against gay marriage will be persecuted".


First of all, I was generalizing. Please don't try and turn this around. It's not about you and I wasn't making it about you. But you are bound and determined to play the victim here. Second of all, you're the one that went off on the gay promiscuity tangent and how we are corrupting young people. Don't get butt hurt if I address and debunk your claims.




karri0n said:


> Did I even say anything against gay marriage? Did I state anywhere in this thread that I don't believe gays should marry?


Did I claim that you did? You're the one that brought up the scenario of saying you're against gay marriage on the job and the consequences from that. You keep saying your personal beliefs are being discriminated against. What personal beliefs related to gay equality would that be? If you are for gay marriage and feel there's nothing wrong with it then exactly how are you being discriminated against?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2011)

Person A: I don't like gays and I have a right to say it

Person B: I don't like homophobes

Person A: You have no right to say that because it makes me feel like a villian


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 24, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Once again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay, and a good portion of the time it's not a choice someone makes.


lol, It's never a choice, you either have feelings for people of the same sex or not. The only choice is whether or not you act on your true nature and the only thing that prevents many gay or bi people from being who they really are is fear. Their lives are legislated as if they had made a choice but it's just who they are. My brother is gay and when we first talked about it he told me how it was hard for him because he didn't come across as gay so people never suspected anything but it allowed him to see how people truly felt about homosexuality and he felt like less of a person and that really killed me. He kept talking about how he felt that everyone he cared about would leave his life or treat him differently if they knew and he felt like he would be letting them down and disappointing them so he has never acted on his true nature. He is constantly depressed and feels like he has been cursed to be this way and doesn't understand why people care about who and what other people are. Until you take the time to understand someone your opinion will never be accurate because you don't have all of the facts. Just realize that your opinion is effecting peoples lives and is not the same as your opinion on everyday matters like what kind of music you like or what kind of clothes you wear. 



> The community at large, however , does have some issues, a lot of power, and does strongly affect the media with a certain agenda.


This is a group of people who have rights and their rights have been denied to them, what do you expect them to do? This shouldn't even be an issue they are human beings and have the same rights as anyone else.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

I can identify with your brother. I grew up in a devout Mormon family with four older brothers. I wouldn't know how to "act gay" (whatever that means) if I tried. I hunt, fish, hike, bike, run marathons and shoot a mean bow. My own brothers used to talk some pretty nasty shit. It was fag this and fag that. When I came out, it all stopped. Their love hasn't changed one iota. I have full support from my family. It really helps. Tell you brother to keep his chin up. It gets better.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I can identify with your brother. I grew up in a devout Mormon family with four older brothers. I wouldn't know how to "act gay" (whatever that means) if I tried. I hunt, fish, hike, bike, run marathons and shoot a mean bow. My own brothers used to talk some pretty nasty shit. It was fag this and fag that. When I came out, it all stopped. Their love hasn't changed one iota. I have full support from my family. It really helps. Tell you brother to keep his chin up. It gets better.


I do and that's kind of what I meant. I had never really thought about it until some one I loved unconditionally happened to be gay. I just think people who aren't gay or don't have someone close to them that is gay will ever understand.



> When I came out, it all stopped.


It's funny you should say that. One of the things my brother was worried about was if he did let people know, that they would act different and he didn't want people to be fake around him he knows we care about him but he sees all of the hate and says he would rather know how people really felt than have to live with people not being honest and patronizing him. One thing that doesn't help is our parents, they think it's his choice and have said things to him that really affected him which I think is one of the reasons he hasn't been able to move forward.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I do and that's kind of what I meant. I had never really thought about it until some I loved unconditionally happened to be gay. I just think people who aren't gay or don't have someone close to them that is gay will ever understand.
> 
> It's funny you should say that. One of the things my brother was worried about was if he did let people know, that they would act different and he didn't want people to be fake around him he knows we care about him but he sees all of the hate and says he would rather know how people really felt than have to live with people not being honest and patronizing him.


They didn't start censoring themselves. We have family get togethers where we share our burdens. It's a Mormon thing. I did a lot of explaining and discussing it with them over the years. They just realized that everything they heard, the stereotypes, the fear mongering, all of it was shit. Now they are behind equal rights for all. I'm so proud of my family.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 24, 2011)

He knows his family will be honest with him believe me, he just worries about everyone else in his life because he hears what they say and says if they started acting different around him it would make him uncomfortable knowing how they really felt. I told him not to worry about other people but he says he doesn't judge people for their beliefs and cares about them the same even though he knows how they feel and I told him he was a bigger man than me. He's never known any other gay people and doesn't know what to do about it if he even wanted to. I really feel bad he's in this position and doesn't have any like minded individuals in his life.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll never forget the time I started a new job. I kept a low profile and stayed under the gaydar until my 90 day probationary period was up. I wasn't about to give them an excuse to fire me. That happened in Utah when i was going to school there. The subject came up whether I was married or not. I said no that I was gay. They fired me the next day. Anyway, I pretty much deflected questions about my sexual orientation. I heard all kinds of gay jokes, slurs, and outright hate. After my 90 day probation one of the worst haters asked me why I wasn't married. I looked her straight in the eye and said, "Because I'm gay."

*YOU'RE GAY????* 

She screamed it at the top of her lungs. it echoed off the walls. I actually had to cover my ears. She never spoke to me again.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 25, 2011)

Btw, was she old? I think that most young people don't give a fuck about sexual orientation. Children too. I have hope that as time goes on, this negative shit will fade away. Just like weed prohibition


----------



## Serapis (Mar 25, 2011)

No one is vilifying you, you are just in a debate you can't fucking win because you are outmatched. You are free to walk away from here and hang on to your beliefs. No one is asking anything less. But what you should take from this, is that everyone is different. We all have different dreams, desires, hopes and goals. We are all human. I didn't ask to be gay. I don't think it's cool. I didn't make a cognitive decision to like boys, it came natural, just as your desire for girls did. If you can stop and let that sink in for just a split moment, you may be able to see our side of the coin, even if just for a brief moment. 

I don't feel society owes me a thing. I do however feel like a second class US citizen; however; I will admit that things have gotten MUCH better than since I was in highschool. At that age, back in time, it was routine for any gay guy to get beat up. That is why none of them came out. And unlike heteros, we can't spot a potential mate or date from across a room. Back then, I never knew of any other gay person, yet today, I know a lot of them. 

We just want an equal stake in this thing called the human race...



karri0n said:


> And yet here I sit - vilified in your eyes and probably quite a few others reading this due to my beliefs. Nothing you can say will change the simple truth that people who speak their personal beliefs are vilified and persecuted.
> 
> Once again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay, and a good portion of the time it's not a choice someone makes. The community at large, however , does have some issues, a lot of power, and does strongly affect the media with a certain agenda.
> 
> Quite similar to Christianity - nothing wrong at all with being Christian, but when the churches become large and powerfu, bad things happen.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Btw, was she old? I think that most young people don't give a fuck about sexual orientation. Children too. I have hope that as time goes on, this negative shit will fade away. Just like weed prohibition


She was an older Latina woman. I didn't blame her. She's a product of her time. She ended up retiring early because she poisoned herself by using superglue to put in her dentures. Don't laugh. She almost died. 

............

O.k., you can laugh a little bit but you must feel bad afterward.


----------



## VER D (Mar 25, 2011)

nobody cares about gay people just like gingers but if i saw to dudes fucking outside somewere or one dude sucking another guys dick i would have to throw something at them


----------



## VER D (Mar 25, 2011)

if by involved you mean throwing and object at them then yes but it only a threesome if i took my clothes of to


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to speak my opinion on this..

I personally have nothing against gay people.. especially lesbians. I mean, I would love to see two chicks go at it.. and then let me join in somewhere along the act.

However, I also believe that God absolutely despises gay people.. because we, as humans.. were *NOT *made to have sexual intercourse with humans of the same sex.. its just not natural.. and its not meant to be. Any man.. that gets off.. with another man.. and has sexual intercourse with a human of the same sex.. IMO, has some screws loose in their head. I mean, its downright disgusting!!! It's not natural.. and its not meant to be like that.

But, on the other hand.. as long as the gays keep that nasty shit away from me.. I don't have any problems with it. But, also at the same time.. I still know its wrong.. and those who do these types of things.. will eventually be punished for it. 

It's just not right.... and it almost makes me literally sick to my stomach.. to even think about two guys fucking each other. *puke* thats just not the way its suppose to be.

I personally think that all gay people are just sick in the head... I mean, shit.. you'd have to be sick in the head.. to want to stick your dick into some other guys asshole. That's just fucking nasty.. the nastiest of the nastiest!!

anyhow, I'm done with this thread.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is my two cents. Myself I am straight, been married thirteen years. My wife and I have friends and relatives that are gay or lesbians. At first I was that type to say "are you kidding me". When I started talking to these people, they were they same as everybody else. They just want to have a good happy life. I became great friends with some of my wives friends. Once you break down the wall in your mind that holds you back, life is great. 

It is not up to me to judge, CannibusGuru, you state God will punish them, how do you know, God said "judge not lest you be judged". I would never take that leap, because I do not know God's thoughts. Oh yeah, thats right the Old Testament tells us so, we are to live by the New Testament, love all others as we are to be loved.

So allow people to live there lives as they seem fit to, spent your energies on living a good live yourself.

I agree that I do not see having a gay pride parade as a great way to show who you are. Does it bring peace to you and others, once again I hope it does.

I hope this made sense, seem to be having writers block this morning.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

Serapis said:


> No one is vilifying you, you are just in a debate you can't fucking win because you are outmatched.


What is the debate that I can't win? The only discussion I'm in right now is "will someone be shit on for saying something against gays" and the answer is yes. Are there times when this is justified? Absolutely. Are there times when it's not? Yup.



Serapis said:


> You are free to walk away from here and hang on to your beliefs. No one is asking anything less. But what you should take from this, is that everyone is different. We all have different dreams, desires, hopes and goals. We are all human. I didn't ask to be gay. I don't think it's cool. I didn't make a cognitive decision to like boys, it came natural, just as your desire for girls did. If you can stop and let that sink in for just a split moment, you may be able to see our side of the coin, even if just for a brief moment.


I absolutely believe that. However, the notion that this is *never* a choice that someone makes is simply not true. I'm an active member in a few different communities that have a much higher number of LGBT folks than the general public. As such I'm friends with several gay guys and a few lesbians, and each and every one of them(as far as guys) ranges from "I'm straight but I'd fuck a guy when drunk", attracted to both guys and girls but prefers relationships with men, to willing to give a mercy f*ck to one of their girl friends but really not all that attracted to girls, to pussy is absolutely disgusting. I understand that they don't have any control over how they feel, any more than anyone else can control their sexual attraction to women, or spanking, or feet. 

I've also known plenty of people who claim to be gay(or admittedly, more often claim to be bi) for the very reason that others WILL see them as cool. Obviously this is a sign of immaturity, and I'm not accusing you of that.

The fact remains that if anyone, especially in the public eye, says anything against gay marriage, or even if they say that the flamboyant individual on the other side of the room is being extremely annoying(mostly because he won't shut the fuck up and stop acting like an asshat, and it has nothing to do with his sexual orientation), they WILL be shitted on by not just the gay community or outreach groups, but by the general public and the media as well.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 25, 2011)

All I have to say is my experience with my gay friends has been that they were more respective honest and giving than my straight friends...not saying that to make it seem they are better or anything just an honest evaluation of my experience...one's sexual preference has nothing to do with how their heart is... and people need to leave god out of their mouthes when they try to justify hate...less they forget their god made theygays they hate as well...so why not hate on their god? ignorance and ducking behind god is cowardice

Namaste'


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> However, I also believe that God absolutely despises gay people.. because we, as humans.. were *NOT *made to have sexual intercourse with humans of the same sex.. its just not natural.. and its not meant to be. Any man.. that gets off.. with another man.. and has sexual intercourse with a human of the same sex.. IMO, has some screws loose in their head. I mean, its downright disgusting!!! It's not natural.. and its not meant to be like that.
> 
> But, on the other hand.. as long as the gays keep that nasty shit away from me.. I don't have any problems with it. But, also at the same time.. I still know its wrong.. and those who do these types of things.. will eventually be punished for it.
> 
> ...


If it's so unnattural why do so many animals partake of it? Why do males have a prostate gland in their anus capable of giving them an orgasm to rival ANY woman's orgasm?Your arguments here are weak and ignorant, and your assertion that you understand exactly what your god wants is arrogant.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 25, 2011)

karri0n said:


> What is the debate that I can't win? The only discussion I'm in right now is "will someone be shit on for saying something against gays" and the answer is yes. Are there times when this is justified? Absolutely. Are there times when it's not? Yup.
> 
> 
> I absolutely believe that. However, the notion that this is *never* a choice that someone makes is simply not true. I'm an active member in a few different communities that have a much higher number of LGBT folks than the general public. As such I'm friends with several gay guys and a few lesbians, and each and every one of them(as far as guys) ranges from "I'm straight but I'd fuck a guy when drunk", attracted to both guys and girls but prefers relationships with men, to willing to give a mercy f*ck to one of their girl friends but really not all that attracted to girls, to pussy is absolutely disgusting. I understand that they don't have any control over how they feel, any more than anyone else can control their sexual attraction to women, or spanking, or feet.
> ...



Someone who is not gay would have to be brain dead as you have convinced me you are, to chose to be ostrisized, ridiculed, hated, looked down upon, lose friends and loved ones for pretending to be gay. Yeah right......

It is pure and simple logic that the only people who come out are gay and it is not a choice but go through being ostrisized, ridiculed, hated, looked down upon, losinf friends and loved ones ALL OF THE TIME because it is who they are and what they feel. They can no more chose who they are attracted to than we can when we see a girl we want. Yet because you or some other closed mined ignorant person finds what two other people feel for each other offensive they should hide it? Bullshit...as I stated at the beginning I stated one must first violate a person's right to be who they are and pursue happiness before they can even have an opinion so therefore no...you DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT!! Now without first having overstepped your boundaries that you want protected to be able to form an opinion about their preference.

I feel pity for you more than anything...its ok you can be gay ...that is what your problem seems to be...fear that your feelings for the same sex may be revealed if too much gayness is around.....it will be ok.......we understand

I prefer women and long as I can remember this is my preference....same thing for them...I didn't wake up straight one day...and they didn't wake up gay one day...it is what they feel and they have the right to feel it as openly as we do....and we are much more open and promiscuous than gays by a long shot...get your head out of your ass and be real.......you arguments are ludicrous 

Namaste'


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Someone who is not gay would have to be brain dead as you have convinced me you are, to chose to be ostrisized, ridiculed, hated, looked down upon, lose friends and loved ones for pretending to be gay. Yeah right......
> 
> It is pure and simple logic that the only people who come out are gay and it is not a choice but go through being ostrisized, ridiculed, hated, looked down upon, losinf friends and loved ones ALL OF THE TIME because it is who they are and what they feel. They can no more chose who they are attracted to than we can when we see a girl we want.


It's not always like that. Yes, it used to be. Yes, it still is depending on the families and social groups involved. There are still kids who decide to claim they are gay to piss off their parents or to make friends or to gain some sort of social advantage in a workplace or industry. There are people who make entire careers based on "I'm gay" and write comedy and host shows because of it.



> Yet because you or some other closed mined ignorant person finds what two other people feel for each other offensive they should hide it?


Two people being in love is a beautiful thing. Never once did I say that I was offended about two people caring for each other OR say that anyone needs to hide anything.



> *
> I prefer women and long as I can remember this is my preference....same thing for them...I didn't wake up straight one day...and they didn't wake up gay one day...it is what they feel and they have the right to feel it as openly as we do
> *


So you repeat the point that I make but somehow I'm a monster for saying it?

You got anger issues, bro.



> and we are much more open and promiscuous than gays by a long shot...*get your head out of your ass and be real*


You're the one being ignorant here. You obviously know nothing about gay culture. There are a large number of gays who are offended by this particular aspect of the community and feel that it makes them look bad, but denying it doesn't make it go away. Make some gay friends then go and party with them, then come back here and repeat what you just said... Or are you too insecure with your sexuality to do that?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 25, 2011)

Illumination said:


> All I have to say is my experience with my gay friends has been that they were more respective honest and giving than my straight friends...not saying that to make it seem they are better or anything just an honest evaluation of my experience...one's sexual preference has nothing to do with how their heart is... and people need to leave god out of their mouthes when they try to justify hate...less they forget their god made theygays they hate as well...so why not hate on their god? ignorance and ducking behind god is cowardice
> 
> Namaste'





karri0n said:


> You're the one being ignorant here. You obviously know nothing about gay culture. There are a large number of gays who are offended by this particular aspect of the community and feel that it makes them look bad, but denying it doesn't make it go away. Make some gay friends then go and party with them, then come back here and repeat what you just said... Or are you too insecure with your sexuality to do that?



You do not comprehend what you read do you..... I have gay family and friends...I was speaking of the promiscuity of straight people ...... get a dictionary or actually read before you spout off...I am totally comfortable with my sexuality...you are the one saying they should not flaunt who they are.... have had gay sexual experiences as have almost all people if they are honest...and while enjoyable I am not attracted to it...I am attracted to women...am in love with my lady like I have never been...... but you may think whatever you wish of me...it is your right...but you try to interfere with what I do and...well ...nevermind...you already know

Namaste'

Namaste'


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

Illumination said:


> you are the one saying they should not flaunt who they are....


Where? Quote?

The fact of the matter is that I don't think _anyone_ should "flaunt" _anything_. To flaunt means to boast or to present something in a boasttful manner - not an endearing quality.


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2011)

I miss "Will and Grace", it was a really good show.

Don't care what anyone thinks, just wanted to say that.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember in the comedy religious, they mentioned something about a gay gene. It was the during the part where bill is interviewing the gay now strait preacher.

Gonna watch that again tonight.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I have to speak my opinion on this..
> 
> I personally have nothing against gay people.. especially lesbians. I mean, I would love to see two chicks go at it.. and then let me join in somewhere along the act.
> 
> ...


Homosexuality is observed in 100% of species which reproduce.



> No species has been found in which homosexual behaviour has not been shown to exist, with the exception of species that never have sex at all, such as sea urchins and aphis


List of homosexual animals

I am amazed at how often God is offended by his own designs.


I will agree with one point, it's disgusting. However I also find the act of eating a cows tongue disgusting, and my grandma, a good christian woman, loves em. There is a big difference between deciding something is distasteful to you, and deciding that all people engaging in that something deserved to be punished, or have something wrong with them. Pretty much every couple who has sex does something that another couple would find disgusting. When forming an opinion, we must be careful not to base hatred on distaste alone. If no one was ever allowed to be offended by anything, then no one would ever be allowed to do anything. Everything you say, do, or stand for offends someone somewhere.


*
*


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2011)

karri0n said:


> It's not always like that. Yes, it used to be. Yes, it still is depending on the families and social groups involved. There are still kids who decide to claim they are gay to piss off their parents or to make friends or to gain some sort of social advantage in a workplace or industry. There are people who make entire careers based on "I'm gay" and write comedy and host shows because of it.


social advantage? workplace advantage? What planet are you living on? Most states have absolutely no protection for LGBT's in the workplace. As I stated before I was fired when my employer found out I was gay. That wasn't 20 some odd years ago that was less than 10 years ago. I can be denied housing in a lot of states. Social status? What as a punching bag? Gay bashing victim is now a social status? Really? I lost a partner to gay bashing and I myself have been assaulted on three separate occasions. Yes such a great fucking life I have. Karrion you are full of shit and have no clue what you're talking about. You're pulling most of this right out of your ass. 





karri0n said:


> Two people being in love is a beautiful thing. Never once did I say that I was offended about two people caring for each other OR say that anyone needs to hide anything.


Yet you persist in your insistence that you are being vilified for your "beliefs" and have yet to clarify what those beliefs are. You say you are apparently FOR gay marriage and equal rights and have "gay friends" (I still can't believe you used that tired old cliché) so what exactly is your point?



karri0n said:


> You're the one being ignorant here. You obviously know nothing about gay culture. There are a large number of gays who are offended by this particular aspect of the community and feel that it makes them look bad, but denying it doesn't make it go away.


There are a FEW who feel we should go main stream. A few. These are the folks that let the years of abuse and shame get to them and want a revolving closet door so they can go in and out at will. Kind of like a security blanket. All I see are beautiful children of God celebrating their individuality and the freedom to express who they are. If you want to turn the tables I can judge the entire straight population by Spring Break or Girls Gone Wild!!! You see how ridiculous that is? Do you really think people in gay pride parades conduct their daily lives in the same manner? Really? After the plethora of posts from you its quite clear that you have no gay friends nor ever had any. 



karri0n said:


> *Make some gay friends then go and party with them, then come back here and repeat what you just said... Or are you too insecure with your sexuality to do that?*




Why would going out with gay people threaten your sexuality? Because once again you're intimating that we're all sexual predators and want nothing better than to destroy your precious heterosexuality. If your straightness is that fragile and so easily influenced.... maybe you're not so straight as you might think. People secure in their sexuality aren't sitting around worrying that the GAY might rub off. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 25, 2011)

Now do you see the kind of crap we put up with? Cannibusguru is a perfect example of pure hatred and bigotry. I've got news for him..... I prayed for years asking God to set me free and turn me straight as I hated being abmormal and closeted. If being Gay is a perversion against God, why does it exist? Why wouldn't he "cure" me? I've even had hands laid on me, no good.... While I don't enjoy being gay, or thinking it is cool, I have come to learn to accept it. To those that say being gay or lesbian is a choice, all I have to say is, they are ignorant.

And cannisbusguru is also an example of selective bigotry. He openly welcomes two gay females but is disgusted by two males.... I got news for the guru, those two women, want nothing to do with pigs like that.  If they wanted dick, they'd get it from an intelligent representative of the male species... 



karri0n said:


> If it's so unnattural why do so many animals partake of it? Why do males have a prostate gland in their anus capable of giving them an orgasm to rival ANY woman's orgasm?Your arguments here are weak and ignorant, and your assertion that you understand exactly what your god wants is arrogant.


----------



## sso (Mar 25, 2011)

so...those against gay´s right are so disgusted because they are imagining a dick up their ass or their own dick up someone´s ass?

well, there are a lot of foods that i find disgusting, so i dont keep on imagining it in my mouth.

dont see the point in spending so much time about someones taste´s and preferences, not like they are constantly offering you their ass, or is that maybe the problem, disgusted (maybe socially conditioned, did your father hate gays? how was his marriage?)

yet troublingly curious? after all they seem pleased about their actions 

ive no such troubles with it, ive given gay sex enough open minded thought, to know for sure i dont fancy guys.
a man´s ass just doesnt do anything for me. woman´s ass and pussy, emphatically yes.

titties, no, but i kinda think thats just cause i didnt get to breastfeed and that other men just have mommy issues or maybe i just have them because i didnt breastfeed, i sometimes (rarely) do get a boner looking at titties.

lol

for fuck sakes, its not like the gays are doing it in public, i rarely even notice when i meet gays, that they are gays, they are just guys and i have no sexual interest, well, if they are really flamboyant it can be funny, entertaining really.

its a hardly noticable thing aside from the parades, so any problem you have with them, im sorry, but you are going to have to blame your imagination.

why the fuck are you going around imagining dicks in asses if you arent interested? so im guessing most of the disgust and shame is really directed at yourself, but you just cant handle it.

cause you are not gay, right?

lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Now do you see the kind of crap we put up with? Cannibusguru is a perfect example of pure hatred and bigotry. I've got news for him..... I prayed for years asking God to set me free and turn me straight as I hated being abmormal and closeted. If being Gay is a perversion against God, why does it exist? Why wouldn't he "cure" me? I've even had hands laid on me, no good.... While I don't enjoy being gay, or thinking it is cool, I have come to learn to accept it. To those that say being gay or lesbian is a choice, all I have to say is, they are ignorant.
> 
> And cannisbusguru is also an example of selective bigotry. He openly welcomes two gay females but is disgusted by two males.... I got news for the guru, those two women, want nothing to do with pigs like that.  If they wanted dick, they'd get it from an intelligent representative of the male species...


I can one up you on that. After my partner was murdered I moved to Utah and started Reparative Therapy. Four years of it. I still can't believe I did it. I tried my best to be straight. I prayed, I fasted, I wept, and I avoided all things gay. Ended up in a psych ward after a suicide attempt. That's when I decided, fuck this shit. It's ok to be gay. Haven't looked back since. I don't recommend slitting your wrists. It fucking hurts.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2011)

One thing a gay person has to deal with is the fact that he/she can never change. No amount of money, hard work, medical advances, or praying will ever change the nature of their existence. This leads to frustration because we are taught that if we don't like something about ourselves we can change it. Naturally a teenager who realizes their homosexuality resists it. Just as most straight men who woke up tomorrow finding they are suddenly attracted to penis would freak out and want to change back. Afterall, a child is told to expect certain things out of life, marriage, happiness, family, being able to express attraction; things which come completely natural to others. It's not easy to accept that all semblance of a normal life is gone and move on. It's not easy to come to terms with lost horizons and unfulfilled promise. When one does decide to move on you are then faced with the question, move on to what? What if you don't care for clubs, promiscuity, or the common things a gay life has to offer. What if the idea of spending intimate romantic time with the same sex still disgusts you, despite the fact that you are gay. Someone who is in the throes of these conflicts does not care if the majority of people support gay marriage. They do not care if the balance of public opinion is unfairly tipped in their favor. Even if the whole world stepped up and said "you're okay", it would not erase the intense internal struggles gay people face every day. 

So even though it may be true that it's unpopular to be anti-gay, I don't think most gay people really give a shit one way or the other. At the end of the day, it still sucks to be gay.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> social advantage? workplace advantage? What planet are you living on? Most states have absolutely no protection for LGBT's in the workplace. As I stated before I was fired when my employer found out I was gay. That wasn't 20 some odd years ago that was less than 10 years ago. I can be denied housing in a lot of states. Social status? What as a punching bag? Gay bashing victim is now a social status? Really? I lost a partner to gay bashing and I myself have been assaulted on three separate occasions. Yes such a great fucking life I have. Karrion you are full of shit and have no clue what you're talking about. You're pulling most of this right out of your ass.


It's obvious that the social and political climate where you live is quite far from where I live. Maybe I have no fucking clue what I'm talking about, but if that's the case, then neither do you. A company around here that fired someone for being gay would be sued into nonexistence within a couple of months. Gays in the schools have twice the number of friends as straights. There are countless CHRISTIAN churches flying rainbow banners on their doors. I'm not pulling this out of my ass, I'm pulling it out of my experiences.



Carne Seca said:


> Yet you persist in your insistence that you are being vilified for your "beliefs" and have yet to clarify what those beliefs are. You say you are apparently FOR gay marriage and equal rights and have "gay friends" (I still can't believe you used that tired old cliché) so what exactly is your point?


My point is the fact that I'm attacked for even saying that someone who expresses a perceived anti-gay position gets attacked and vilified. This is not rocket surgery, here. Try to see past your hate and actually read the words I'm writing. 

Probably my closest friend in the world, who is Bi, recently had her facebook defaced and spammed by a gay guy who was pissed off that she was a republican. She didn't say a thing about gay rights(she is a strong supporter of them), but because her ideas on foreign policy and financial security of the nation align with a group that this man feels go against his rights, he has the right to post all kinds of nasty shit that her family is going to see? Fuck that. 

Oh shit, did I use a cliche again? I'm sorry, I didn't know your group was so exclusive and that straights can't interact with you.



Carne Seca said:


> There are a FEW who feel we should go main stream. A few. These are the folks that let the years of abuse and shame get to them and want a revolving closet door so they can go in and out at will. Kind of like a security blanket. All I see are beautiful children of God celebrating their individuality and the freedom to express who they are. If you want to turn the tables I can judge the entire straight population by Spring Break or Girls Gone Wild!!! You see how ridiculous that is? Do you really think people in gay pride parades conduct their daily lives in the same manner? Really? After the plethora of posts from you its quite clear that you have no gay friends nor ever had any.


I don't know what this means. What is "go mainstream?" I'm not talking about a Gay Pride parade here, and I'm not talking about a few downtrodden individuals who want everyone to hide in the closet their whole lives. I'm talking about emotionally mature people who want to settle down and have normal lives and normal relationships and families, that are sick of the "scene" making them all look like a bunch of drug crazy whores that do nothing but dance in clubs and fuck each other. Even from the post you just made it sounds like you don't want to be seen that way. Why don't you work within your community to smash some of those stereotypes? Sure there are straights who act like that, but straights are a much larger group of people and don't generally have to work to change their image. Yes, this stereotype is perpetuated by some straights, but it's perpetuated by the scene itself as well. I'm going to chalk this one up to your thinking that everywhere in the country is exactly like where you live as well, and give you the benefit of the doubt in assuming you've never actually seen the types of places I'm talking about. If not for my "nonexistent" friends, I wouldn't have, either. 

While New Mexico isn't the most progressive of states, it's not the least by any stretch of the imagination. I can't imagine there is no scene there. Maybe it's you who needs to find some gay friends?



Carne Seca said:


> Why would going out with gay people threaten your sexuality? Because once again you're intimating that we're all sexual predators and want nothing better than to destroy your precious heterosexuality. If your straightness is that fragile and so easily influenced.... maybe you're not so straight as you might think. People secure in their sexuality aren't sitting around worrying that the GAY might rub off. Give me a fucking break.


You really think I believe that? I was responding with the same fallacy he was using - saying that I hate gays because I'm a closeted homosexual myself and fear that having gays around me will turn me gay. I wasn't targeting you - your later posts have been more civil. He on the other hand is an ass, and I was responding in turn. I'm fairly certain you already knew all this anyway, but you wanted to get a dig in there. That stupid kind of shit isn't conducive to an intelligent discussion, and it's the same thing he said, which is why I responded in turn.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I can one up you on that.


That's called "more-persecuted-than-thou" syndrome. It's pretty prevalent in the pagan community too.

I don't remember where it was that he used to live, though I want to say Montana. A friend of mine had been the target of the types of REAL prejudice and gay bashing that you refer to, as well as having a group of guys try to burn him at the stake for being Pagan. After he moved here, he has serious issues with the people who live around here and claim that they've been discriminated against because someone gave them and their boyfriend a funny look.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on.. If you say something stupid, whether it's part of your religion or not, and I say your stupid for saying it, I am not infringing on your "fundamental rights". 

Stupidity never gets a pass.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

No, but people getting fired from their jobs or having legal action taken against them IS infringing on their rights.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2011)

karri0n said:


> It's obvious that the social and political climate where you live is quite far from where I live. Maybe I have no fucking clue what I'm talking about, but if that's the case, then neither do you. A company around here that fired someone for being gay would be sued into nonexistence within a couple of months. Gays in the schools have twice the number of friends as straights. There are countless CHRISTIAN churches flying rainbow banners on their doors. I'm not pulling this out of my ass, I'm pulling it out of my experiences.


The social and political climate that I live in is typical of what's going on across the nation. You live in New England, the most progressive part of the nation. Of course it's fucking different where you live. A company "around there" can't and shouldn't fire someone for being gay because it is illegal "around there" the business deserves to go under. You understand that's against the law, right? Just checking. On another note, have you ever heard of a business going under because they were sued for discrimination against LGBT's? I sure haven't. Let's make sure the fear mongering continues. A baseless claim. Countless Christian churches, seriousy? A dozen or two at the most. 

I'm still sticking to my claim that you are pulling all of this out of your ass. I'm a member of the human rights organization and group called Partnership that promotes equality and equal treatment for all. I give talks on cultural awareness for businesses that have never dealt with Native American issues or Native American culture. I give talks on LGBT issues and help to promote tolerance. I deal with statistics and demographics on a weekly basis so I can honestly say I DO KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT.



karri0n said:


> My point is the fact that I'm attacked for even saying that someone who expresses a perceived anti-gay position gets attacked and vilified. This is not rocket surgery, here. Try to see past your hate and actually read the words I'm writing.


You just can't get away from the victim role can you? So losing a debate equates to "being attacked." You on the other hand have made some outrageous claims that were quite offensive and trust me.. I've been rather calm about it. And please don't attach emotions to me that don't exist. What were you saying about vilification, hypocrite? 



karri0n said:


> Probably my closest friend in the world, who is Bi, recently had her facebook defaced and spammed by a gay guy who was pissed off that she was a republican. She didn't say a thing about gay rights(she is a strong supporter of them), but because her ideas on foreign policy and financial security of the nation align with a group that this man feels go against his rights, he has the right to post all kinds of nasty shit that her family is going to see? Fuck that.


You gotta be fucking kidding. You're going to use that as example to equate the shit we have to put up with? Seriously? You want to use one stupid ass individual on Facebook as your poster child for GAY HATE. More fear mongering. 

Did you hear about gay couples (yes plural) that are living in constant fear because people are spray painting hate rhetoric on the homes and cars. Their property is being vandalized on a weekly basis and one couple lost their home to a fire. How about the man in a coma who wasn't gay but was perceived as such and was beaten into a coma or the two brothers walking down the street and one was beaten to death because, why? They were perceived as gay. How about Uganda? Two evangelical christians went over there and stirred up the shit and now we have the Kill-The-Gay bill and murder. A gay activist was bludgeoned to death with a hammer not too long ago. I just finished watching a Mike Huckabee campaign speech where he referred to gays as evil and will be responsible for the destruction of this nation. He calls on his fellow brothers and sister to become "warriors." What kind of impact do you think that is going to have on this nation? Not a positive one I can promise you that. When you can come up with numerous examples of gay people attacking and beating straight people then we can talk. Right now, you're just talking out of your ass. 




karri0n said:


> While New Mexico isn't the most progressive of states, it's not the least by any stretch of the imagination. I can't imagine there is no scene there. Maybe it's you who needs to find some gay friends?


Yes, ad hominem attacks are really going to help your argument. Yep. Oh and for your information, Santa Fe is one hopping little gay friendly town. I spend a lot of time there and enjoy the SHIT out of myself. Once again.. talking out your ass.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2011)

karri0n said:


> No, but people getting fired from their jobs or having legal action taken against them IS infringing on their rights.


People get fired for violating company policy and have legal action against them because THEY BROKE THE LAW. This is not a difficult concept.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 25, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The social and political climate that I live in is typical of what's going on across the nation. You live in New England, the most progressive part of the nation. Of course it's fucking different where you live. A company "around there" can't and shouldn't fire someone for being gay because it is illegal "around there" the business deserves to go under. You understand that's against the law, right? Just checking. On another note, have you ever heard of a business going under because they were sued for discrimination against LGBT's? I sure haven't. Let's make sure the fear mongering continues. A baseless claim. Countless Christian churches, seriousy? A dozen or two at the most.



[email protected] "fear mongering"






Carne Seca said:


> You just can't get away from the victim role can you? So losing a debate equates to "being attacked." You on the other hand have made some outrageous claims that were quite offensive and trust me.. I've been rather calm about it. And please don't attach emotions to me that don't exist. What were you saying about vilification, hypocrite?


No, It's not the victim role that I have a problem sticking with, it's the thread topic. You on the other hand have rattled off at least 20 different ways gays are victimized.

No, losing a debate is not being attacked.... being attacked is being attacked. In this particular debate, attacking someone for stating anti- gay statements constitutes would constitute losing the debate. Attacking someone for stating they believe people should be allowed to say what they want to say would constitute epically failing the debate.




Carne Seca said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding. You're going to use that as example to equate the shit we have to put up with? Seriously? You want to use one stupid ass individual on Facebook as your poster child for GAY HATE. More fear mongering.


No, I'm not fear mongering and I'm not equating an asshole on facebook to murderers. I'm making a point towards the original topic.



Carne Seca said:


> Did you hear about gay couples (yes plural) that are living in constant fear because people are spray painting hate rhetoric on the homes and cars. Their property is being vandalized on a weekly basis and one couple lost their home to a fire. How about the man in a coma who wasn't gay but was perceived as such and was beaten into a coma or the two brothers walking down the street and one was beaten to death because, why? They were perceived as gay. How about Uganda? Two evangelical christians went over there and stirred up the shit and now we have the Kill-The-Gay bill and murder. A gay activist was bludgeoned to death with a hammer not too long ago. I just finished watching a Mike Huckabee campaign speech where he referred to gays as evil and will be responsible for the destruction of this nation. He calls on his fellow brothers and sister to become "warriors." What kind of impact do you think that is going to have on this nation? Not a positive one I can promise you that. When you can come up with numerous examples of gay people attacking and beating straight people then we can talk. Right now, you're just talking out of your ass.


The fact that gays are persecuted isn't mutually exclusive to the fact that people who are against gay marriage are persecuted.


----------



## coopdevillan (Mar 25, 2011)

Its wrong we all know it. It goes against the process of pro creation. But Im already the Coopdevillan


----------



## timeout (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a common tactic to advance one's position by playing the "poor me" card. The religious right plays it all the time: "Poor us. We're being persecuted for our beliefs." Asking a gay-bigot to justify his or her hate is the same as attacking them, persecuting them. Calling out anyone on the right for their lack of humanity is the same as persecuting them.

Too bad, it doesn't work with me.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 26, 2011)

coopdevillan said:


> Its wrong we all know it. It goes against the process of pro creation. But Im already the Coopdevillan


Hrmm so by that logic, any time you have sex without the intention of pregnancy it is wrong. That would make everyone who has ever used a condom wrong; anyone who has ever pulled out; anyone who has ever masturbated; and anyone who has ever received oral sex.... pretty bland world you must live in.


----------



## coopdevillan (Mar 26, 2011)

Shit I got a black berry so Ill roll over from my old lady to reply instantly to this madness. I speak against it in terms of ethics and religion, and you have the opacity to bring forth good times and great oldies. Come on Heisenberg were having a educated conversation here keep your derelict mind on a leash early into my morning


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 26, 2011)

coopdevillan said:


> Shit I got a black berry so Ill roll over from my old lady to reply instantly to this madness. I speak against it in terms of ethics and religion, and you have the opacity to bring forth good times and great oldies. Come on Heisenberg were having a educated conversation here keep your derelict mind on a leash early into my morning


lol, First of all it's not ethical to discriminate against someone for who they are and secondly I guarantee you that you and any other religious people don't follow your faith to a T. You people pick and choose as it suits you and it shows just how ignorant you are. The simple fact is that Old Testament references in Leviticus do treat homosexuality as a sin ... a capital offense even but it also states that eating shellfish, cutting your sideburns and getting tattoos were equally prohibited by ancient religious law. Religion was just one of the first ways to keep the sheep in check while imposing religious leaders own personal agendas. Hell, they even tell you they are the shepherd and you are part of the flock. Fucking sheep!


----------



## heathaa (Mar 26, 2011)

homos choose to be gay and they are looked down on for their poor decisions...if god wanted us to be gay there would only be one sex


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2011)

heathaa said:


> homos choose to be gay and they are looked down on for their poor decisions...if god wanted us to be gay there would only be one sex


"if god wanted us to be gay there would only be one sex"

That. Is. Genius.

I mean, I never saw it before... I never reasoned it out like that... Like, all these years, if I had only realized that wait.. there are two sexes, male and female, and.. if we were supposed to have sex with only the one sex, then that's all there would be. It's OBVIOUS! Holy shit dude! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2011)

PS. to anyone who still uses the unbelievably retarded argument "they choose to be gay", answer me this.... Why the hell wouldn't they choose to be straight? Between being discriminated against, ostracized, outcast, threatened with violence, and in some cases actually being attacked and living a happy "normal" life like the rest of us... the _choice_ would seem pretty fuckin' clear... but hey, maybe it's just me..


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 26, 2011)

coopdevillan said:


> Shit I got a black berry so Ill roll over from my old lady to reply instantly to this madness. I speak against it in terms of ethics and religion, and you have the opacity to bring forth good times and great oldies. Come on Heisenberg were having a educated conversation here keep your derelict mind on a leash early into my morning


Hrmm so in that one sentence you explained the nuance of ethics and religion? It seemed to me as if you were stating a premise and conclusion. It goes against procreation and therefore it's wrong. I was simply exploring the implications of your logic, and hoping the absurdity would be apparent without resorting to ad hominem attacks.



heathaa said:


> homos choose to be gay and they are looked down on for their poor decisions...if god wanted us to be gay there would only be one sex


If you think that homosexuality, or anyone's sexuality, is a choice then you are not educated enough to express any sort of informed opinion.


----------



## sso (Mar 26, 2011)

lol Padawanbater2 , i concur.

yes, i got these boners for pussies, just like everyone.
but im gonna choose to fuck some guys in the ass instead, oh and as a bonus ill get beaten up regularily.

that will be fun.

im gonna ignore what my dick tells me and go for hairy ass and since i only get boners for babes, im gonna picture that to get an erection so i can fuck this guy here.

anyone who says its a choice, hasnt given the matter the slightest thought.


----------



## GreenGurl (Mar 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I can't believe I still have to point this shit out. It's just common sense.


Thanks for taking the time to type all this out... I'm so over trying to educate these people (people who can't even comprehend their own compulsory heterosexuality).


----------



## sso (Mar 26, 2011)

it is a bit troublesome, educating retards. 

thankfully such retards are becoming a minority. luckily in such a short time. (it just seems slower because its horrible living with unrestrained retards if they are assholes too and these certainly are)

actually monsters, who beats someone up for fucking some willing guy?

they both wanted it, besides, many gays are lookers according to women, and as the retards are such repellent retards, they should be thankful that their competition has lessened.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you honestly think your argument is supported by merely declaring 'fallacy'? Fallacies are errors of logic, if they have been made, it should be a simple task of pointing it out. How 'bouts you share with everyone else here exactly what the fallacies are so we can all follow along? 

It would be interesting to also find out exactly what the process you went through when you chose to become heterosexual. It is certainly reasonable that if gays 'choose' then everyone does. I would find it quite a statistical anomaly to find out that the only people that actually choose who they are attracted to happen to all be gay.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 26, 2011)

Listen, can anyone on either side of the question discuss it without hate speech, knee-jerk reactions, or personal insults?

The question is, *"do you think people are ever ostracized for saying they do not support gay marriage?"*

This isn't an "is homosexuality immoral" thread, nor is it a gay bashing thread. 




Personally, I'll say yes, I have seen it happen.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 26, 2011)

Ostracized? Hmmm...well if you walk around saying "I don't think any of you gays should be able to get married, suck on THAT!" then yeah, people might not want to talk to you. Might I ask why you give a shit what gay people do?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2011)

karri0n said:


> The question is, *"do you think people are ever ostracized for saying they do not support gay marriage?"*


It was more "is it wrong to make fun of or mock these people -homophobes- (or people who use their religion to justify their opinions about homosexuals)? Would it be wrong to mock a holocaust denier? A flat earther? What's the difference? Should someones homophobia get a free pass simply because someones faith says so?


----------



## karri0n (Mar 26, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Ostracized? Hmmm...well if you walk around saying "I don't think any of you gays should be able to get married, suck on THAT!" then yeah, people might not want to talk to you. Might I ask why you give a shit what gay people do?


If someone walks around shouting the shit from the rooftops, then they are an asshole. What about when the question is specifiacally asked? Like when Perez Hilton asked Carrie Prejean if she thought all states should legalize gay marriage and she stated she thought that states should be able to legalize it if they choose, and that her personal beliefs were that marriage should be between two people of opposite genders. She was fired for that statement.

I'm not saying she was right, and I can't stand the fact that she used the thing to make more publicity for herself on faux news, but the point is that these types of things do indeed happen.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2011)

*1) Carrie was unavailable for the pageant organized interviews. She committed to only 1 of the 17 interviews that were scheduled. Sadly, the pageant had pitched 46 different entities for press interviews with Carrie but only 17 agreed. The others refused because of the controversy that Carrie was embroiled in. *
*
2) The main sponsors for Miss California USA sent letters to the organization claiming that they will no longer sponsor the pageant because of the controversy that Carrie had caused. Her statements against gay marriage and rights and the lies regarding images of her** had appalled the sponsors and their clients. *
*
3) The costs for the organization to deal with the controversies caused by Carrie far outweighed the revenues they could possibly ever recoup from her representation. These costs were primarily legal fees including notifying Carrie of her multiple contract breaches as well as the public relations costs for the unremitting damage control.*
*
Nice try Karrion. 
*​


----------



## Total Head (Mar 27, 2011)

so wait...it's ok to get on the pulpit and incite hatred toward an entire group of people, but not ok when they defend themselves from it? imagine civil rights laws violating the church's beliefs. lolwut? anyone remember what the church had to say about slavery not too long ago? where did they get it from? it's that book thing, right? the bible? yeah, that's it. the bible says to own slaves and hate gays and sell your daughter to neighboring nations. FUCKING DUH PEOPLE.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> *1) Carrie was unavailable for the pageant organized interviews. She committed to only 1 of the 17 interviews that were scheduled. Sadly, the pageant had pitched 46 different entities for press interviews with Carrie but only 17 agreed. The others refused because of the controversy that Carrie was embroiled in. *
> *
> 2) The main sponsors for Miss California USA sent letters to the organization claiming that they will no longer sponsor the pageant because of the controversy that Carrie had caused. Her statements against gay marriage and rights and the lies regarding images of her** had appalled the sponsors and their clients. *
> *
> ...


So she answered a question on a current hot political topic(a question that was purposely posed to her by a man known for being a gay activist, with the intent of making her lose the competition), and was ostracized by the sponsors, the pageant organization, and the public, causing massive PR and legal damages? How is this _not_ proving my point?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2011)

karri0n said:


> So she answered a question on a current hot political topic(a question that was purposely posed to her by a man known for being a gay activist, with the intent of making her lose the competition), and was ostracized by the sponsors, the pageant organization, and the public, causing massive PR and legal damages? How is this _not_ proving my point?


She lied about nude photos and she was in breach of contract. No matter how you try you cannot bend this incident to your agenda. She had 17 damn engagements and only managed to make one of them. Then she lied and said no one told her about them even though it was proved she had received the itinerary and confirmed. Would you also like to talk about her sex tape and asking her boyfriend to lie about it?

Yeah, she's a great upstanding example of goodness and us homos are the evil lying bastards... yep.


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Total Head said:


> so wait...it's ok to get on the pulpit and incite hatred toward an entire group of people, but not ok when they defend themselves from it? imagine civil rights laws violating the church's beliefs. lolwut? anyone remember what the church had to say about slavery not too long ago? where did they get it from? it's that book thing, right? the bible? yeah, that's it. the bible says to own slaves and hate gays and sell your daughter to neighboring nations. FUCKING DUH PEOPLE.



You have no idea what you are talking about. The Bible never once tells you to own slaves or hate anyone. It says that if you have a slave to set them free. The Bible never says anything about hating gays. It says that it is not natural and therefore against Gods will. It says that no unrepentant sinner will enter into his kingdom. Homosexuality is just one of those sins. So before you go around making claims about what the Bible says, you should actually read it first. 

As for the original question. I don't really care what your personal preference is. I just don't think that a Church should be forced into marrying gay couples. Other than that, I don't see any problem with giving equal rights to couples. If they want to buy a house together or file joint taxes and all thats cool. Just don't file a law suit when my pastor won't marry you because your gay.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. The Bible never once tells you to own slaves or hate anyone. It says that if you have a slave to set them free. The Bible never says anything about hating gays. It says that it is not natural and therefore against Gods will. It says that no unrepentant sinner will enter into his kingdom. Homosexuality is just one of those sins. So before you go around making claims about what the Bible says, you should actually read it first.
> 
> As for the original question. I don't really care what your personal preference is. I just don't think that a Church should be forced into marrying gay couples. Other than that, I don't see any problem with giving equal rights to couples. If they want to buy a house together or file joint taxes and all thats cool. Just don't file a law suit when my pastor won't marry you because your gay.


Leviticus:

*44Both thy bondmen, and thy bondmaids, which thou shalt have, shall be of the heathen that are round about you; of them shall ye buy bondmen and bondmaids*. * 

45Moreover of the children of the strangers that do sojourn among you, of them shall ye buy, and of their families that are with you, which they begat in your land: and they shall be your possession. *

* 46And ye shall take them as an inheritance for your children after you, to inherit them for a possession; they shall be your bondmen for ever: but over your brethren the children of Israel, ye shall not rule one over another with rigour. *

* 47And if a sojourner or stranger wax rich by thee, and thy brother that dwelleth by him wax poor, and sell himself unto the stranger or sojourner by thee, or to the stock of the stranger's family: *

* 48After that he is sold he may be redeemed again; one of his brethren may redeem him: *
* 
49Either his uncle, or his uncle's son, may redeem him, or any that is nigh of kin unto him of his family may redeem him; or if he be able, he may redeem himself. *

* 50And he shall reckon with him that bought him from the year that he was sold to him unto the year of jubile: and the price of his sale shall be according unto the number of years, according to the time of an hired servant shall it be with him. *

Leviticus (once again):

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]If a man lies with a male as he lies with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination. They shall surely be put to death. Their blood shall be upon them.[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Not once has it ever been said by anyone (except the anti-gay rabble) that churches will be forced to marry same-sex couples. The marriage law in California that was repealed because of propaganda and media induced hysteria had a clause that stated no church would HAVE to marry same-sex couples. That is just more fear mongering. 

Hey kettle! Meet Pot! Maybe you should be doing a little more reading and little less posting 
[/FONT]


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Leviticus:
> 
> *44Both thy bondmen, and thy bondmaids, which thou shalt have, shall be of the heathen that are round about you; of them shall ye buy bondmen and bondmaids*. *
> 
> ...



wow Leviticus, how surprising! This old argument has been beat to death. There is a lot of background info on this text. Keep reading through it. Read the preceding and following chapters. When you take that one section and separate it out it looks bad, but when you get into it the Bible is simply telling people how to deal fairly with slaves and property in general. Back then if someone owed you money they effectively became your slave. The Bible goes on to set limits on how long you can force someone to work for you before you must set them free. Which eliminates slavery by only making people work for what is owed.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> wow Leviticus, how surprising! This old argument has been beat to death. There is a lot of background info on this text. Keep reading through it. Read the preceding and following chapters. When you take that one section and separate it out it looks bad, but when you get into it the Bible is simply telling people how to deal fairly with slaves and property in general. Back then if someone owed you money they effectively became your slave. The Bible goes on to set limits on how long you can force someone to work for you before you must set them free. Which eliminates slavery by only making people work for what is owed.


Bondsmen for life is slavery no matter how you cut it up. And if you read the passage it's not about "owing people money" unless you are Israelite. Foreigners were bought and sold at will and kept in slavery indefinitely. How do deal FAIRLY with slaves? I thought you said the bible didn't tell them to own slaves. Yet, clearly it does. It looks bad because it IS bad.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Bondsmen for life is slavery no matter how you cut it up. And if you read the passage it's not about "owing people money" unless you are Israelite. Foreigners were bought and sold at will and kept in slavery indefinitely. How do deal FAIRLY with slaves? I thought you said the bible didn't tell them to own slaves. Yet, clearly it does. It looks bad because it IS bad.


Sorry CB, but this is just one of many instances that shows how terribly outdated the bible is for today's society. The bible to this day remains a piece of political literature, with a few good things left in that were spoken by a positively great man. I truly wish people would actually follow what Jesus said and throw this abomination of his teachings in the trash.


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Sorry CB, but this is just one of many instances that shows how terribly outdated the bible is for today's society. The bible to this day remains a piece of political literature, with a few good things left in that were spoken by a positively great man. I truly wish people would actually follow what Jesus said and throw this abomination of his teachings in the trash.


Actually to anyone who actually studies the Bible and the history of those times, this is simply an example of how the Bible addresses very difficult situations of those times and provides ways of being fair to the people that dwell on your land and that owe you money. This conversation will show to any Bible scholar the outright ignorance concerning the Bible. The fact of the matter is that you both are taking one section of the law out of its historical context and failing to recognize the large picture of the reality that they lived in. Yes at the time slavery was a fact of life to the whole world. At the time this law was very relevant and provided ways to be fair. Now when we look back and read this script we no longer have a need for a law concerning slavery. But this scripture has very important historical facts and lessons for us to use today. You should no more discard this text than you should discard Mein Kampf. Everyone will agree that Mein Kampf is a horrible piece of history but holds some very good insight on the minds of historical dictators.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 29, 2011)

What about the necessity to beat your wife regularly to keep the demons out of her?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> Actually to anyone who actually studies the Bible and the history of those times, this is simply an example of how the Bible addresses very difficult situations of those times and provides ways of being fair to the people that dwell on your land and that owe you money. This conversation will show to any Bible scholar the outright ignorance concerning the Bible. The fact of the matter is that you both are taking one section of the law out of its historical context and failing to recognize the large picture of the reality that they lived in. Yes at the time slavery was a fact of life to the whole world. At the time this law was very relevant and provided ways to be fair. Now when we look back and read this script we no longer have a need for a law concerning slavery. But this scripture has very important historical facts and lessons for us to use today. You should no more discard this text than you should discard Mein Kampf. Everyone will agree that Mein Kampf is a horrible piece of history but holds some very good insight on the minds of historical dictators.


So we went from THE BIBLE DOESN'T SAY THAT!!! to oh well, that was then, this is now. You can say the same thing about bigotry against LGBT's. It's archaic and is simply a Semitic tribal taboo that has outlived it's expiration date. The funny thing is the anti-gay folks pick and choose what laws to enforce and which ones to ignore. Like eating shell fish or allowing a child to live that does not honor his parents or stoning to death adulterers (look out Newt Gingrich). The list goes on and on. 

It's pile of steaming hypocrisy that is perpetuated throughout our society. Once again, just leave us the fuck alone to live our lives and we'll do the same.


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> So we went from THE BIBLE DOESN'T SAY THAT!!! to oh well, that was then, this is now. You can say the same thing about bigotry against LGBT's. It's archaic and is simply a Semitic tribal taboo that has outlived it's expiration date. The funny thing is the anti-gay folks pick and choose what laws to enforce and which ones to ignore. Like eating shell fish or allowing a child to live that does not honor his parents or stoning to death adulterers (look out Newt Gingrich). The list goes on and on.
> 
> It's pile of steaming hypocrisy that is perpetuated throughout our society. Once again, just leave us the fuck alone to live our lives and we'll do the same.



No, I will repeat what I had said earlier. That is that the Bible goes on later to instruct the Jews to release them after their debt is payed. Which is not slavery. It says that if those people decide to remain on their land than those people will serve the owner of that land as their master for as long as they live or move out of the land. It does not say that they can hold people against their will for ever. Just because you don't understand it does not make it wrong.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> No, I will repeat what I had said earlier. That is that the Bible goes on later to instruct the Jews to release them after their debt is payed. Which is not slavery. It says that if those people decide to remain on their land than those people will serve the owner of that land as their master for as long as they live or move out of the land. It does not say that they can hold people against their will for ever. Just because you don't understand it does not make it wrong.


*44Both thy bondmen, and thy bondmaids, which thou shalt have, shall be of the heathen that are round about you; of them shall ye buy bondmen and bondmaids*. *

45Moreover of the children of the strangers that do sojourn among you, of them shall ye buy, and of their families that are with you, which they begat in your land: and they shall be your possession. *

_*46And ye shall take them as an inheritance for your children after you, to inherit them for a possession; they shall be your bondmen for ever*_

Spin it all you want. This is directly from the Bible. I can repeat stuff too.


----------



## Total Head (Mar 29, 2011)

"bible this and bible that" aside, the title of the thread says it all. people being villified for villifying others. i know you guys can't see me, but just know that i'm playing the world's smallest violin. the irony is delicious. earth is awesome. some of you should stop by for a visit some time.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow. No wonder I like to keep people in the dark as to my orientation. it's just plain safer. I also try to avoid labels as much as I can. Why do so many people give a shit about what amounts to a non issue? Better to blend in with people you don't know. 
Really. I feel no guilt, shame or pride for my lust. It's such a small part of who I am and what i create. 
Sex is a drive, not a choice. Please, remember more lgbt kids kill themselves than any other minority group. If you have hate in your heart for these young men and women, keep it to yourself. You change nothing by propagating hate. If you are even a little 
empathetic with tortured souls who live with indifference every day, then when you see them on the street, a smile or a nod goes a long way. it can be very healing.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 8, 2011)

First off , ill state my stance on the subject, i am a Christian have been since i was 19 years old  (not saying i am a good man or a holy roller). I do not agree with homosexuality in the least, i have reasons that are based in religion and i also have reasons to why i do not agree with it homosexuality that i do not consider based on my own religious views. 

I also do not think this means we should treat homosexuals any different than a strait person, i think its a choice and just because i do not agree with that choice does not give me the right or anybody for that matter to make the life of another hell. Furthermore even if it was not a choice and i believed you were born homosexual, that still would not give anybody the right to persecute another for that reason. 

As for being vilified, I think there is a fair amount negativity from both sides of the spectrum. If i stated i was anti-homosexual i would get flak for it from someone, and i am sure if i stated i was homosexual i would get flak for that (probably more in fact).

The point im trying to make is this, Load a fucking bowl and chill out. Love one another, were only on this shitty planet together for a short period lets make the best of it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 9, 2011)

What makes you think it's a choice? 

What are your reasons for opposing homosexuality?

If your reasons for opposing it were proven to be concluded with poor logic, would you change your opinion?


----------



## txhazard (Apr 9, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes you think it's a choice?
> 
> What are your reasons for opposing homosexuality?
> 
> If your reasons for opposing it were proven to be concluded with poor logic, would you change your opinion?


 It is a choice, i think its the same as me choosing to be a strong advocate for cannabis. For the same reason i choose to be a republican (of the Ron Paul variety lol) and the fact that i choose to be a Christian. I choose to be strait and like girls with their awesome lady parts and such . 

I think were all hardwired to like the opposite sex, i think its a choice to like the same sex. I also feel that there are factors that might influence a person on making this decision.

My other primary reason for this is i just do not think its natural, it does not seem right. I think certain areas of the male body female for that matter are exit only. And i know this is the part where someone puts up a link to a video of all the different animals that like to enjoy a fling with their bestie who also happens to be the same sex.  

On a side note is there any documented cases of animals forming life mate relationships with the same sex?

And no, I do not think you could convince me otherwise, and id like to clarify that statement...You couldn't change my mind because i feel its wrong. Simple. 

Yes as a Christian i do not agree with homosexuality however, God could come down and say hey Kevin i was wrong, being homosexual is not wrong and that would not change my tune because i thinks its wrong in my heart of hearts. In a simple nutshell its just not my cup of tea. 

I would like also to reiterate that i do not hate homosexuals at all, and my stance is simply disagreement. If you fall in love with someone another man/woman and your happy go for it, i mean its really not effecting me is it?

But yeah thats about it, musings of a simple breeder.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 10, 2011)

txhazard said:


> I think were all hardwired to like the opposite sex


Sometimes, the wiring gets fucked up. There are distinct differences in the straight person and gay person's brain, chemistry, and hormones that can be measured.It's not a choice who you are attracted to. However, the vast majority of people aren't specifically straight only or gay only. It's a bell curve, just like anything else. I happen to fall very far to the "exclusively heterosexual" side of the spectrum, but I know people who sit pretty close to the middle, and a few guys who are almost 100% on the "exclusively homosexual" side. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale

There are lots of people who make a choice of what type of lifestyle they want to live based on just who it is they are most attracted to, or who they are most comfortable with. It's not a choice who they are attracted to, but more people who _are_ attracted to both same and opposite genders choose to follow a gay lifestyle now that there are more resources available and less chance of ostracization than they have ever faced before.





txhazard said:


> I also feel that there are factors that might influence a person on making this decision.


We know that certain environmental and psychological factors can affect someone's overall sexual identity, but that people also have a physical predisposition. Once again I'm speaking on who someone is naturally attractd to, not some choice these people are actually making. If You personally are "choosing" to be straight, that means you are located somewhere near the middle of the spectrum(in a word, you're bisexual like the majority of people) and you should open up your sexual appetite to have a better human experience.



edit: I've just noticed that you used the term "bestie". It's now become fairly obvious that, contrary to my previously staing you likely fall on the middle of the spectrum, you must sit pretty far on the gay side.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, that would explain all the gay porn ive been watching , joking aside. I dont really put too much stock into the Kinsey Scale. 

Following the Kinsey scale to me is the same as an atheist trying to put trust in the bible. Statistics can be and often are manipulated much like the bible. Case and point, the federal governments stance on cannabis is dictated by false statistics and mis information. The Kinsey Institute is a very biased organisation, thus i do not put much stock into any study put out by them. I do not take statistics to heart that are released by any organization.

Yes i choose to be strait very simple, the reason you may ask? Cause the thought of being with another man churns my stomach. Its not based on hate or anything, it is just not appealing to me. Same way the thought of another human being having sex with an animal is not appealing...to me atleast, i mean to each his own right.

Look we can debate about this all day long, but it is a debate that i have had many times before and it almost always degenerates into and argument as opposed to a debate. I simply just was posting my stance and and replied to the threads title.

So I respectfully disagree with you Karri0n, but its okay to disagree.


----------



## sso (Apr 10, 2011)

if its a choice..
then i suppose you guys get boners over guys too? just chose to have sex with only girls?
interesting.

as some animals are gay too, id say homosexuality is natures way to combat overpopulation. because its quite obvious its not a choice, unless you havent got a half a brain perhaps, so if there was a creator that did this, create beings in a certain way and then condemn them for it, is quite a vicious evil god.

though that theory is supported by the fact of the bible supporting slavery among other things. stoning people for the smallest things. f.e.

you could say, after having read the bible And listened to you.

that you are devil worshippers.

intolerance and cruelty to the different seem to be the least of your vices.

wonder what the real god (Actual love) would say about you.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow alot of anger in this one, you can almost see the moment this conversation degenerates into hate spewing. Its cool bud your opinion is yours and ill respect that. My aim was to avoid the religion angle simply because of your post. I does not matter which side of the issue the negativity comes from, your just perpetuating the hate that infests the issue. 

My Christian beliefs teach me that homosexuality is wrong, _that does NOT mean i hate anyone for being gay_. If they were born that way or chose to go that path i will not hate you for it or even dislike you for that matter. Im not too sure you understand this fact, let me reiterate it.

Example A. I am wrong about what i believe in, religion really is bullshit. God doesn't exist and everything that i have spent massive amounts of time contemplating on for most of my adult life was a waste of time. Homosexuals are born the way they are. That does not change my feelings on the subject.

Example B. Im correct and God exists. Homosexuals choose that path even tho it is incorrect. Again my feelings on the subject have not changed.

I suggest that you try to converse with those you disagree with as opposed to insult them. Maybe smoke a bowl right before you do to mellow out a bit? 

Oh and I am sure the real God (whom i worship) would say, You know what Kevin despite all the conviluded bullshit mankind has twisted my teachings into, you handled your self quite well". Yes i know i missed spelled that conviluded.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2011)

The bible is funny


----------



## txhazard (Apr 10, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> The bible is funny


Yes, yes it can be.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

This is the most ridiculous thread on RIU to date. You claim we're the hate mongers and you all just keep it going ad nauseam. It always amazes me that religious zealots seem to know more about being gay than us gay folks. Just like men seem to know more about rape and the female body than women. Don't take my word for it, look at all the "defining rape" and abortion laws that are popping up all over the nation. 

The Lord said, "judge not..." for a damn good reason.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 10, 2011)

When did you *choose* that the thought of being with another man churns your stomach? You aren't *choosing* your sexual orientation. You are atraight, therefore the thought of sleeping with a man is not desirable. Even if a gay man is sleeping with a woman, he's not "choosing to be straight". He would be sleeping with a woman *in spite of* the fact that he's gay.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 10, 2011)

txhazard said:


> i do not hate
> 
> But yeah thats about it, musings of a simple breeder.


...and mb not so simple. Those four simple words are something Christ would have said. Probably did. And to say that is not simple but brave, and shows character. 
Sex only complicates things. Love is the real issue.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 10, 2011)

One Love....for reals


----------



## karri0n (Apr 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> it always amazes me that religious zealots seem to know more about being gay than us gay folks.



Does a crazy person know more about all crazy people than a psychotherapist? Just because someone isn't gay themself doesn't mean they have no idea what they are talking about when approaching the subject. Nor does it mean they don't know more than any random person on the internet(such as yourself) who happens to be gay


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Does a crazy person know more about all crazy people than a psychotherapist? Just because someone isn't gay themself doesn't mean they have no idea what they are talking about when approaching the subject. Nor does it mean they don't know more than any random person on the internet(such as yourself) who happens to be gay


Clearly they don't or they wouldn't be spouting the bullshit that has perpetrated this thread since you started it. And thanks for equating homosexuality with mental illness. Nice guilt by association attempt. Not to mention you trying to elevate a zealot with a bigoted opinion (nothing more) to the training and education of a certified psychotherapist. So my living my entire life as a gay man doesn't make me well versed on the subject? In what universe? Seriously? That is the best argument you have? Wow.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 10, 2011)

Really? Religious zealot? Okay lets do this in order.

Carne i never claimed you were all being hate mongers. Nor did i ever ever state that i new what it was like to be a homosexual. In the post before last was directed at sso, i did forget to quote him so that may have lead to confusion. My apologies. I was just defending my view from sso, he had for some reason decided to be a bit bunt and a little insulting. Which is okay ive read some of his posts in the past and thats how he rolls its all good. Ive also noticed he seems to be very passionate about his views which is admirable. Further more you assume im a religious zealot, how did you come to this conclusion? If you really think im a zealot for disagreeing with you.You would shit yourself if you met a actual religious zealot they have no room for acceptance or tolerance.

Karrion, i never chose for my stomach to turn at the thought of having sex with another man. Beyond this maybe your right, maybe your born this way maybe you dont choose. It doesnt matter i wont hate you for it. You seem to be trying to change my mind, i do not see that happening. This is a conclusion that i have arrived at of my own free thinking thought process, not what a damn book told me. Hell the bible has been effed with so many time im sure the lets punish gays with death was added in by some doucher. 

Really guys if anything you are showing that your more intolerannt than not (not intended to insult just a observation), i have yet to directly or indirectly insult anyone nor do i have a desire to. People seem to be reaching for the pitch forks.

Now guys honestly if ive said anything that leads you to think i hate you please please please point it out so that i may correct my self and apologize.

I disagree with you, i do not hate you nor am i upset that you disagree with me. Were all freethinking adults.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

txhazard said:


> Really? Religious zealot? Okay lets do this in order.
> 
> Carne i never claimed you were all being hate mongers. Nor did i ever ever state that i new what it was like to be a homosexual. In the post before last was directed at sso, i did forget to quote him so that may have lead to confusion. My apologies. I was just defending my view from sso, he had for some reason decided to be a bit bunt and a little insulting. Which is okay ive read some of his posts in the past and thats how he rolls its all good. Ive also noticed he seems to be very passionate about his views which is admirable. Further more you assume im a religious zealot, how did you come to this conclusion? If you really think im a zealot for disagreeing with you.You would shit yourself if you met a actual religious zealot they have no room for acceptance or tolerance.
> 
> ...


Maybe I wasn't referring to you?  

You have a right to your opinion and I respect that. You're wrong (in my opinion) but you have the right to be wrong. Believe it or not, as much as I love women, the thought of a man and woman together churns MY stomach. So before you paint me into a picture of your own making maybe you should look into your own heart as to why you thought I was referring to you? Guilty conscience maybe? 

And for your information I have met several zealots with absolutely no compassion or empathy. This ended up in me being bashed on three separate occasions. Which is typical for gay men in America. Here you are assuming (once again) that you know more about my experiences than I do. My partner also faced zealots and on one occasion he lost his life. Now I have a grave to visit instead of living a life I dreamed of and was working to make happen. My life was destroyed and I constantly live in fear because if the rhetoric that creates such hate and fear. Rhetoric that is being showcased in this thread. 

Until you walk in my shoes for a month or two, don't presume you know what I mean or what I feel.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Maybe I wasn't referring to you?
> 
> You have a right to your opinion and I respect that. You're wrong (in my opinion) but you have the right to be wrong. Believe it or not, as much as I love women, the thought of a man and woman together churns MY stomach. So before you paint me into a picture of your own making maybe you should look into your own heart as to why you thought I was referring to you? Guilty conscience maybe?
> 
> ...


I am a bit suspicious, paranoia from the weed smoking maybe? I'd just like to see some verification. If this story is true, there should be news articles shouldn't there? Could you post a link to one of those?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I guess unless that shit happened before the internets time.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> I am a bit suspicious, paranoia from the weed smoking maybe? I'd just like to see some verification. If this story is true, there should be news articles shouldn't there? Could you post a link to one of those?


You can't possibly be serious.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You can't possibly be serious.


 Yeah I am. People will say anything to win an argument, regardless of truth, and shit most of the time on the internet you can't prove or disprove anything anyone says. So here you go, I'm giving you the opportunity. Back your shit up. Or not, your choice.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> I am a bit suspicious, paranoia from the weed smoking maybe? I'd just like to see some verification. If this story is true, there should be news articles shouldn't there? Could you post a link to one of those?


I don't know how anyone can tolerate stupidity of this magnitude


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Yeah I am. People will say anything to win an argument, regardless of truth, and shit most of the time on the internet you can't prove or disprove anything anyone says. So here you go, I'm giving you the opportunity. Back your shit up. Or not, your choice.


I'm not trying to win a god damned argument nor would I use the memory of a loved one for something so asinine. What in the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## txhazard (Apr 10, 2011)

My apologies for assuming you were refering to me, and im also very sorry for your loss. 

Now that my opinion has been stated and yours has been aswell, lets smoke a bowl.

Yay for tolerance and being able to disagree as gentlemen!


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I don't know how anyone can tolerate stupidity of this magnitude.
> 
> Do you really think the news covers everything? You probably think everyone that dies ends up in the obituaries too.


This wasn't a random incidence, or some nigger getting killed over drugs, but a person killed for being a homosexual. This makes the front page, or the evening newscast, or some random news site on the internet, 95% of the time. If it didn't, shit he could of said so, or said nothing at all, and it would've been left at that. No need to go making personal attacks now.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> This wasn't a random incidence, or some nigger getting killed over drugs, but a person killed for being a homosexual. This makes the front page, or the evening newscast, or some random news site on the internet, 95% of the time. If it didn't, shit he could of said so, or said nothing at all, and it would've been left at that. No need to go making personal attacks now.


A friend of the family died a few months ago. Would you like a link?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> This wasn't a random incidence, or some nigger getting killed over drugs, but a person killed for being a homosexual. This makes the front page, or the evening newscast, or some random news site on the internet, 95% of the time. If it didn't, shit he could of said so, or said nothing at all, and it would've been left at that. No need to go making personal attacks now.


Who the fuck are you to decide what I should or shouldn't say? Some "nigger"? That is quite a testament to your mind set. I don't think my credibility should be the one in question here.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> A friend of the family died a few months ago. Would you like a link?


 That doesn't follow the plotline of several hollywood movies nearly so closely. But I get it, an insensitive question to ask. I'm going to work damn hard in the future making sure my posts are more politically correct and appeal to everyone's sensibilities.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Who the fuck are you to decide what I should or shouldn't say? Some "nigger"? That is quite a testament to your mind set. I don't think my credibility should be the one in question here.





Steve French said:


> That doesn't follow the plotline of several hollywood movies nearly so closely. But I get it, an insensitive question to ask. I'm going to work damn hard in the future making sure my posts are more politically correct and appeal to everyone's sensibilities.



C'mon Carne my friend...look at his avie....that explains EVERYTHING


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> That doesn't follow the plotline of several hollywood movies nearly so closely. But I get it, an insensitive question to ask. I'm going to work damn hard in the future making sure my posts are more politically correct and appeal to everyone's sensibilities.


There ya go! Now you're gettin' it!


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Who the fuck are you to decide what I should or shouldn't say? Some "nigger"? That is quite a testament to your mind set. I don't think my credibility should be the one in question here.


 I only used the word nigger here to illustrate how most "whiteys" wouldn't give a fuck about some nigger getting shot in the ghetto, and how it wouldn't make the front page because in their eyes thats how niggers are and it happens all the time. If I were really such a bigot, don't you think I would've said "faggot" instead of homosexual?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> I only used the word nigger here to illustrate how most "whiteys" wouldn't give a fuck about some nigger getting shot in the ghetto, and how it wouldn't make the front page because in their eyes thats how niggers are and it happens all the time. If I were really such a bigot, don't you think I would've said "faggot" instead of homosexual?


Your Bigotry is evident in your avatar choice


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> C'mon Carne my friend...look at his avie....that explains EVERYTHING


fuck me.. I didn't even notice. What a waste of time and bandwidth.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> fuck me.. I didn't even notice. What a waste of time and bandwidth.


 How did a panda and a demon with a huge cock learn to use a computer?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> How did a panda and a demon with a huge cock learn to use a computer?


Got my BS in Computer Science from USL...

We know where your BS comes from


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> How did a panda and a demon with a huge cock learn to use a computer?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/416450-i-live-i-love-i.html#post5443901
I beat you to it.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

Steve French said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/416450-i-live-i-love-i.html#post5443901
> I beat you to it.



On ignore you go...love that feature


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

This message is hidden because Steve French is on your ignore list.

just gotta love that


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

God damn, that really hurts me deep. I'm just not sure what to do with myself anymore


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn I always miss all the good threads when they were hot. But just stop with the whole "We shouldn't have to keep what we are in check" BS, because that's not reality! Now before you go all out on me and say *facepalm* "Not another one" listen up. Gay people should never have to put up with anyone putting them down or insulting them or god forbid be the victim of violence. Neither should people practicing their religious beliefs, or showing how they are a fan of whatever it is they are a fan of, or for being over weight. Or in my case, a super skinny kid with glasses the size of coke cans and half a front tooth who loved playing star wars cards in the library, and the kicker, was a Jehovah's Witness. Oh man, I've been the brunt of a great a many threats, insults, fights and things of the like. The point? This exists, there's nothing we can do about it all you can do is adapt. Did I agree with going door to door and shoving the bible in peoples face? no! Do I think i had the right to do so? Yes, until I met a no trespassing sign, or a big ass dog. Am I still a Witness today? no. Did i get my tooth fixed? yes. Did I stop playing Star Wars cards in public? Yes. Also have a new hairdo, Dress the way i want (Yes my mother dressed me according to "bible standards") and got contacts. The reason? I hated getting picked on, made fun of, running from 3 dudes waiting for me outside.

Now, after everything is said and done, You guys have EVERY right to be with a dude in America. What you do in your house and in your life is your business. But don't be all shocked when your on the main float of a Gay Rights parade, wear more make up than my sister in beauty school or make out with yer boyfriend on the city bus and then consequently get hit with a baseball bat. The reverse argument of that is earlier in this thread "Well you stop putting your arm around your wife or GF and stop kissing her in public and stop wearing clothes that suggest you are straight". Me personally, I think public displays of affection is retarded and doesn't belong, gay or straight. But that's not what we are talking about. It's acceptable to kiss your wife in public. Unfortunately it's not ok to kiss your gay lover. And in today's society, that's just the way things are and again, there's nothing you can do about it. 

In conclusion, Do as the blacks did back when they didn't have a soul, stay in the back of the bus, drink from your own fountains, walk in your designated areas. After the dust settles who knows, maybe you'll get reparation's like black people get now and have school's named after your leader like Richard Simmons High School, or for the african americans MLK High School.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah you're not trolling or anything...


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> yeah you're not trolling or anything...


Ummm, I'm not at all, how would I be trolling?

EDIT: And of course YOU would think I'm trolling because everything said that is anything BUT Pro Gay is offensive, argumentative or slander.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Clearly they don't or they wouldn't be spouting the bullshit that has perpetrated this thread since you started it.


I think you need to look at the OP. I wouldn't have started this thread, as I know LGBT zealots would show up in droves to bash someone who pointed out that people against same sex marriage(not people against gays, there *is* a difference) get bashed.



Carne Seca said:


> And thanks for equating homosexuality with mental illness. Nice guilt by association attempt.



It's not my fault if you feel that everything ever said by anyone is an attack against you or the gay community. I wasn't attempting to imply anything, just searching for a relevant analogy.



Carne Seca said:


> Not to mention you trying to elevate a zealot with a bigoted opinion (nothing more) to the training and education of a certified psychotherapist. So my living my entire life as a gay man doesn't make me well versed on the subject? In what universe? Seriously? That is the best argument you have? Wow.


 The analogy still stands if I change it - Does someone who smokes pot know more about a weed plant than a PHD botanist who doesn't? What about another therapist or counselor who specializes in providing counsel for LGBT folks but happens to be straight? Do you know more about *all* gays than them? Everyone is different, gay or not. Another person's experiences and thoughts on the matter will be vastly different from yours, regardless of their sexual orientation. Proclaiming that you automatically know more than someone else based on their sexual orientation is a bigoted stance to take. 

A look in the mirror can be quite difficult, but it's also quite liberating. You, like many others, have a prejudice against both christians and straight men. You have a right to, based on the fact that you live in America. Anti-gay bigots have a right to their prejudice as well. The difference is that you have not only a right, but a justification based on events that have happened in your past. I don't think any of the assholes posting in this thread have had their families killed by roving gangs of gay men. The question becomes, justified or not, as someone who actively participates in a fight against prejudice and discrimination, is this hate something you want to hold on to?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2011)

@ carne What more can you do at this point? This thread =


----------



## txhazard (Apr 11, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> @ carne What more can you do at this point? This thread =


I think we should just close it up, no point on continuing. Let start a thread about bunnies or politics or something...


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2011)

txhazard said:


> I think we should just close it up, no point on continuing. Let start a thread about bunnies or politics or something...


How about bunnies in politics?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

with glitter and unicorns


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> with glitter and unicorns


[video=youtube;xUAkb1sDQek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUAkb1sDQek[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> [video=youtube;xUAkb1sDQek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUAkb1sDQek[/video]



Wow!! I love that chick and that was who I was thinking of when I wrote it...seriously I know it may seem weird but I think she is SO FUCKING HOT!!!!


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 12, 2011)

[youtube]QG23BGERdC8[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Wow!! I love that chick and that was who I was thinking of when I wrote it...seriously I know it may seem weird but I think she is SO FUCKING HOT!!!!


Soo.. your thing is drag queens. Personally, I like gingers. My heart goes all aflutter when I see a freckle faced red headed man.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

no I don't like drag queens...I am straight my friend...lol...but have gone there just not my thing....but this girl pulls my yank and she is not my type at all


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> no I don't like drag queens...I am straight my friend...lol...but have gone there just not my thing....but this girl pulls my yank and she is not my type at all


Sorry, only kidding. 

She would make an excellent fag hag.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

oh didn't bother me Carne ...


----------



## sso (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in9SiDtJLaU&feature=related


----------



## txhazard (Apr 14, 2011)

sso said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in9SiDtJLaU&feature=related


That was some funny shite...

Strait...the new gay...

Thanks sso i needed a good laugh tonight.


----------



## GreenGurl (Apr 14, 2011)

sso said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in9SiDtJLaU&feature=related


LOL, EXACTLY!!! 

Granted, I'm really too queer to ever think straight.  But sometimes I wonder if most straight men only knew how most gay men lived...


----------



## sso (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah , that shit blew my mind, id check out some of the rest of his stuff.

but, that sketch, i just had to share here lol.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 15, 2011)

Steve French said:


> I only used the word nigger here to illustrate how most "whiteys" wouldn't give a fuck about some nigger getting shot in the ghetto, and how it wouldn't make the front page because in their eyes thats how niggers are and it happens all the time. If I were really such a bigot, don't you think I would've said "faggot" instead of homosexual?


OMG. It must be something in the water up there. If I were God I would change the sexual orientation of every single MAPLE LEAF player just to punish you for being such a fucking retard. I would even change their emblem to a rainbow colored maple leaf. 
Then I would change their anthem to "The Dance of The Sugar Plum Fairies"
Did anyone ever tell you; "You really should never speak, ever."


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 15, 2011)

BTW... I think you are a racist. A bigot. A homophobe. Anti American and a fucking hippocrite just for starters.
You speak without thinking. You preach but can't grasp the meaning of 'The Word'. You hide behind a book whose words you really don't understand but you're afraid to tell anyone because they will tell you what I have told you for free; you're retarded. 
I hope your first son is gayer than Liberace. I hope you catch him with another man one day and that the guy on top is blacker than the ace of spades. Then after years of costly therapy I hope you come to the divinely inspired conclusion that your son is still your son. Love does not discriminate. Maybe then will you be able to post in this thread and have something of value to contribute.
Until then put the mouse down. Step away from the computer and read that book....


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

What if a Christian/Catholic person with strong religious beliefs works in a marraige registry office and are now forced by law to marry homosexual people regardless of the fact they believe it is wrong...whos rights take precendent there? Just recently in Ireland it became against the law for the registry office worker to refuse to marry homosexuals because it was a denial of their (now equal) human rights...but now its denying the rights to free religious belief of the office worker.

Just wondering from an outside view like, I dont give a shit what people do as long as they dont hurt other people and have respect for me and my beliefs.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> What if a Christian/Catholic person with strong religious beliefs works in a marraige registry office and are now forced by law to marry homosexual people regardless of the fact they believe it is wrong...whos rights take precendent there? Just recently in Ireland it became against the law for the registry office worker to refuse to marry homosexuals because it was a denial of their (now equal) human rights...but now its denying the rights to free religious belief of the office worker.
> 
> 
> Just wondering from an outside view like, I dont give a shit what people do as long as they dont hurt other people and have respect for me and my beliefs.


If he is working for a registry office then he is working for the government and has to abide by the government guidelines regardless of religious beliefs. That is called separation of church and state. You know... part of the Constitution that we all live by and do well by... If his religious beliefs conflict with his job performance then why is he working there anyway? Do you think it's right that someone whose religious beliefs are against mixed marriages should be allowed to refuse someone simply for their skin tone? 

The new law that passed in Delaware exempts religious institutions from performing same sex marriages if they don't want to. Just like the law in California that was repealed due to Prop. H8TE. If you work for the government you have to follow government policies or work somewhere else. Plain and simple.

So basically you think that Christian sharia law supersedes Constitutional law?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> What if a Christian/Catholic person with strong religious beliefs works in a marraige registry office and are now forced by law to marry homosexual people regardless of the fact they believe it is wrong...whos rights take precendent there? Just recently in Ireland it became against the law for the registry office worker to refuse to marry homosexuals because it was a denial of their (now equal) human rights...but now its denying the rights to free religious belief of the office worker.
> 
> Just wondering from an outside view like, I dont give a shit what people do as long as they dont hurt other people and have respect for me and my beliefs.


I think the rights of the homosexual couple supersede the rights of the registry worker because the registry worker also has the right to find another job that more suits his religious beliefs.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> What if a Christian/Catholic person with strong religious beliefs works in a marraige registry office and are now forced by law to marry homosexual people regardless of the fact they believe it is wrong...whos rights take precendent there? Just recently in Ireland it became against the law for the registry office worker to refuse to marry homosexuals because it was a denial of their (now equal) human rights...but now its denying the rights to free religious belief of the office worker.
> 
> Just wondering from an outside view like, I dont give a shit what people do as long as they dont hurt other people and have respect for me and my beliefs.


To also go along with what Carne said. Legally they have to abide by what the law says. If you want to follow you're religious views/morals, then you would seek other employment and trust that god will reward you for doing so lol. A job is a job is a job though. I was brought up to not celebrate holidays, but I worked at jobs where i had to decorate for it. Doesn't mean I celebrate or believe in it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> What if a Christian/Catholic person with strong religious beliefs works in a marraige registry office and are now forced by law to marry homosexual people regardless of the fact they believe it is wrong...whos rights take precendent there? Just recently in Ireland it became against the law for the registry office worker to refuse to marry homosexuals because it was a denial of their (now equal) human rights...but now its denying the rights to free religious belief of the office worker.
> 
> Just wondering from an outside view like, I dont give a shit what people do as long as they dont hurt other people and have respect for me and my beliefs.


Religious freedom protects the workers right to believe as he wishes, it does not give him an excuse to oppress others for not sharing the belief.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm going to echo the previous posts and point out that he doesn't have the right to not do his job, regardless of his religious convictions. I don't think the office worker gets to pick and choose who to marry based on their own opinions anyway; that's what policies and standard operating procedures are for. It's his job to do what his job description says, and it's based on whether or not they fill out the information on the form. A worker at McDonald's doesn't get to put chicken on a customer's cheeseburger because the worker prefers chicken to beef - the company decides the ingredients on a cheeseburger. If he were with a private organization such as a church, then it would be that church's prerogative to decide policy regarding same sex marriages. A government agency has to follow the policies set forth by the government.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

THAT'S WHY THIS CUNTRY IS THE WAY IT IS. WE GOT gays HAVING CHILDREN! DAT IS FUCKD UP FOR THE KIDS, SEEING 2 DUDES KISSIKNG EACH OTHER, THATS WHY THEY GET BULLIED AND PIKD ON IN SCHOOL. THANKS TO THE gays DAT HAVE THE,! COME ON PPL OPEN UR EYES, THIS COUNTRY IS SOFT AND WEAK, AND ALLOWING gays TOO MARRY AND WHAT NOT IS MAKING SOFTER AND SOFTER PPL. THATS WHY GOD BURNED THAT CITY IN THE DESERT, ALL THE FILTH AND SIN. 

THOSE WHO SUPPORT IT MIGHT AS WELL BE gay AS WELL and brn in HELL!

JUS MY 2CENTS


----------



## karri0n (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> THAT'S WHY THIS CUNTRY IS THE WAY IT IS. WE GOT gays HAVING CHILDREN! DAT IS FUCKD UP FOR THE KIDS, SEEING 2 DUDES KISSIKNG EACH OTHER, THATS WHY THEY GET BULLIED AND PIKD ON IN SCHOOL. THANKS TO THE gays DAT HAVE THE,! COME ON PPL OPEN UR EYES, THIS COUNTRY IS SOFT AND WEAK, AND ALLOWING gays TOO MARRY AND WHAT NOT IS MAKING SOFTER AND SOFTER PPL. THATS WHY GOD BURNED THAT CITY IN THE DESERT, ALL THE FILTH AND SIN.
> 
> THOSE WHO SUPPORT IT MIGHT AS WELL BE gay AS WELL and brn in HELL!
> 
> JUS MY 2CENTS


LOL @ "cuntry"


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

AND WHO OF ALL PPL CAME OUT WIT DIS CRAP? da vatican! DA church WIT DA MOST SEXUAL MOLESTATION OF YOUNG BOYS!! WOW PPL, U R PREETTY IGNORANT! IT IS ONLY LOGICAL TO SAY DAT U ALL WHO SUPPORT DIS gay CRAP, MORE THEN LIKELY SUPPORT THE MOLESTATION OF YOUNG BOYS. ITS SAME SEX RITE? OH, BUT THE AGE, U SAY. ITS STILL SAME SEX, AND AS SAME SEX SUPPORTRS, U MUST SUPPORT THESE ACTS OF SIM AS WELL.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

One more.thing, I dnt give a fuk if I get "vilified" or whtevr for not supporting queers! Jus like u tards who support gay crap who think they have all the rights in da world, well so do I, so fuk off


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope our little fledgling gay boy olylifter comes to terms with his homosexuality soon and has lots of butt sex. He seems like a bottom to me.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

carne seca, ur truly a fag. Ive prob had more pussy then u will evr have queer! A "bottom" wtf is dat?


No wonder u support it, ur frm new mexico, I understand now. Tht seems like "a bottom" to me, lol


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> carne seca, ur truly a fag. Ive prob had more pussy then u will evr have queer! A "bottom" wtf is dat?
> 
> 
> No wonder u support it, ur frm new mexico, I understand now. Tht seems like "a bottom" to me, lol


Hrmm if he is a fag, then he doesn't care about pussy does he? Why do you think that is an insult? I mean he could say, "I've had more dick than you'll ever have", but since you don't like dick, you don't care right? Did you apply even the slightest thought before you wrote those words?

Do you actually think about any of the things you say? You think that where a person is from has anything to do with the subject at hand? You think that personal attacks about irrelevant facts makes you a bigger badass? Are you really not embarrassed by the words and concepts you convey? If not, then you aren't paying attention to yourself.

I am not vilifying you for your views on gays. I am saying that your inconsistent logic, lack of valid points and attention to non issues leaves your opinion without merit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 18, 2011)

You might as well have typed out a calculus equation. You would have the same comprehension level. 

The funny thing is, I think we're about equal on the "pussy-getting" scale. Which is zero. I can, however, be assured that I've been hit on by more women in one month than he has his entire lifetime. I can't tell you how many times a woman has said to me that she would be the one to turn me straight. 

Come out of the closet oly. It's much brighter out here in the sunlight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2011)

True that, the ladies do tend to dig the gay guys..


----------



## karri0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> True that, the ladies do tend to dig the gay guys..


There's just something about a lack of ripped boxer shorts and tee shirts with nacho stains on them that the ladies can't resist...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2011)

karri0n said:


> There's just something about a lack of ripped boxer shorts and tee shirts with nacho stains on them that the ladies can't resist...


They're usually perfectly groomed too I've observed.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> AND WHO OF ALL PPL CAME OUT WIT DIS CRAP? da vatican! DA church WIT DA MOST SEXUAL MOLESTATION OF YOUNG BOYS!! WOW PPL, U R PREETTY IGNORANT! IT IS ONLY LOGICAL TO SAY DAT U ALL WHO SUPPORT DIS gay CRAP, MORE THEN LIKELY SUPPORT THE MOLESTATION OF YOUNG BOYS. ITS SAME SEX RITE? OH, BUT THE AGE, U SAY. ITS STILL SAME SEX, AND AS SAME SEX SUPPORTRS, U MUST SUPPORT THESE ACTS OF SIM AS WELL.


You might want to get one of those air cans and try cleaning your keyboard. You seem to be having a problem with your caps lock key. Just trying to help. Wish I could help with the spelling and making sentences part too. Oh well.

So by your logic I can assume that you like to have sex with little girls? They're the opposite sex right?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

sso said:


> [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in9SiDtJLaU&feature=related[/url]


Fuck the thread, that was some of the funnier shit i've watched. Think i know what i'm watching this evening  first i've seen of that guy.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, yes. Bash on the straight guy. Whtevr, this is a forum and not a classroom. I dnt care wht u say bout spelling logic crap sentencw making capslocks.growupitsadamnforumfilledwitpplewholiketopikonpplcuztheyhavenoreppower.iwritehowevriwaannwritebroc. Icanseedatalittlecrapcanbecomeashitbombonhereinnotime. Itsjussofunnyhowwetendtopikondanewguy,anywhrwego.andnoidntlikehavingsexwitlittlegirls.imtryingtoletuipplseewhrtheseclaimsrcomingfrom,butitis
obvious u would rather attak me for my views then actually opem ur eyes and c wht da church ppl have dun.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 18, 2011)

I might actually have to use the ignore feature for the first time ever.


As an aside - Pad, how do you feel about the results of your thread?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Yes, yes. Bash on the straight guy. Whtevr, this is a forum and not a classroom. I dnt care wht u say bout spelling logic crap sentencw making capslocks.growupitsadamnforumfilledwitpplewholiketopikonpplcuztheyhavenoreppower.iwritehowevriwaannwritebroc. Icanseedatalittlecrapcanbecomeashitbombonhereinnotime. Itsjussofunnyhowwetendtopikondanewguy,anywhrwego.andnoidntlikehavingsexwitlittlegirls.imtryingtoletuipplseewhrtheseclaimsrcomingfrom,butitis
> obvious u would rather attak me for my views then actually opem ur eyes and c wht da church ppl have dun.


wow.. now I know what an epileptic seizure looks like in type.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> carne seca, ur truly a fag. Ive prob had more pussy then u will evr have queer! A "bottom" wtf is dat?
> 
> 
> No wonder u support it, ur frm new mexico, I understand now. Tht seems like "a bottom" to me, lol


Bwahahahahahha! Don't worry. We won't stick our dicks in your mouth.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes yes, u guys win


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> i dont give 2 hoots if people are gay, but the rest of the world doesnt need to see your gayness flaunted like anywhere is hollywood blvd impo.


i don't give two hoots if people are hetero, but the rest of the world doesn't need to see your straightness flaunted like anywhere is backwoods, arkansas.

you fucking simpleton.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> i dont give 2 hoots if people are gay, but the rest of the world doesnt need to see your gayness flaunted like anywhere is hollywood blvd impo.





UncleBuck said:


> i don't give two hoots if people are hetero, but the rest of the world doesn't need to see your straightness flaunted like anywhere is backwoods, arkansas.
> 
> you fucking simpleton.


I don't think public shows of affection should be shown period. So yer both right! Everyone needs to keep their shit at home, stop humping your wife, girlfriend, husband, boyfriend etc etc in public!

EDIT: However, the only thing I'm going to say about public displays is that the gay community is alot more flamboyant when it comes to telling the world they are gay. When was the last parade or gathering of people to support heterosexualness?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

txhazard said:


> It is a choice, i think its the same as me choosing to be a strong advocate for cannabis. For the same reason i choose to be a republican (of the Ron Paul variety lol) and the fact that i choose to be a Christian. I choose to be strait and like girls with their awesome lady parts and such .
> 
> I think were all hardwired to like the opposite sex, i think its a choice to like the same sex. I also feel that there are factors that might influence a person on making this decision.
> 
> ...


and this is why i do not care for christians in general, nor ron paul supporters.

as dumb and blind as people like you are, you are at least slightly redeeming in not forcing your beliefs on others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

txhazard said:


> Yes i choose to be strait very simple, the reason you may ask? Cause the thought of being with another man churns my stomach.


[sarc]you choose to have your stomach churn.[/sarc]

and if you choose to be straight, why are you imagining fucking another dude?

you don't make any sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Damn I always miss all the good threads when they were hot. But just stop with the whole "We shouldn't have to keep what we are in check" BS, because that's not reality! Now before you go all out on me and say *facepalm* "Not another one" listen up. Gay people should never have to put up with anyone putting them down or insulting them or god forbid be the victim of violence. Neither should people practicing their religious beliefs, or showing how they are a fan of whatever it is they are a fan of, or for being over weight. Or in my case, a super skinny kid with glasses the size of coke cans and half a front tooth who loved playing star wars cards in the library, and the kicker, was a Jehovah's Witness. Oh man, I've been the brunt of a great a many threats, insults, fights and things of the like. The point? This exists, there's nothing we can do about it all you can do is adapt. Did I agree with going door to door and shoving the bible in peoples face? no! Do I think i had the right to do so? Yes, until I met a no trespassing sign, or a big ass dog. Am I still a Witness today? no. Did i get my tooth fixed? yes. Did I stop playing Star Wars cards in public? Yes. Also have a new hairdo, Dress the way i want (Yes my mother dressed me according to "bible standards") and got contacts. The reason? I hated getting picked on, made fun of, running from 3 dudes waiting for me outside.
> 
> Now, after everything is said and done, You guys have EVERY right to be with a dude in America. What you do in your house and in your life is your business. But don't be all shocked when your on the main float of a Gay Rights parade, wear more make up than my sister in beauty school or make out with yer boyfriend on the city bus and then consequently get hit with a baseball bat. The reverse argument of that is earlier in this thread "Well you stop putting your arm around your wife or GF and stop kissing her in public and stop wearing clothes that suggest you are straight". Me personally, I think public displays of affection is retarded and doesn't belong, gay or straight. But that's not what we are talking about. It's acceptable to kiss your wife in public. Unfortunately it's not ok to kiss your gay lover. And in today's society, that's just the way things are and again, there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> In conclusion, Do as the blacks did back when they didn't have a soul, stay in the back of the bus, drink from your own fountains, walk in your designated areas. After the dust settles who knows, maybe you'll get reparation's like black people get now and have school's named after your leader like Richard Simmons High School, or for the african americans MLK High School.


i am sorry for you. you obviously had soemthing go horribly wrong in your life to hold such beliefs as you do. i would seek help.

no one should ever expect to be hit by a baseball bat for doing something that causes no harm to anyone else. we live in america, not iran.

again, if i were your parent, i would be ashamed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> What if a Christian/Catholic person with strong religious beliefs works in a marraige registry office and are now forced by law to marry homosexual people regardless of the fact they believe it is wrong...whos rights take precendent there?


"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion..."

this is the first thing in our constitution. so the clerk loses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> THAT'S WHY THIS CUNTRY IS THE WAY IT IS. WE GOT gays HAVING CHILDREN! DAT IS FUCKD UP FOR THE KIDS, SEEING 2 DUDES KISSIKNG EACH OTHER, THATS WHY THEY GET BULLIED AND PIKD ON IN SCHOOL. THANKS TO THE gays DAT HAVE THE,! COME ON PPL OPEN UR EYES, THIS COUNTRY IS SOFT AND WEAK, AND ALLOWING gays TOO MARRY AND WHAT NOT IS MAKING SOFTER AND SOFTER PPL. THATS WHY GOD BURNED THAT CITY IN THE DESERT, ALL THE FILTH AND SIN.
> 
> THOSE WHO SUPPORT IT MIGHT AS WELL BE gay AS WELL and brn in HELL!
> 
> JUS MY 2CENTS


YO HOMIE

WE should CHILL AT YO KRIB SOMETIME. WE WILL RAP AT EACH OTHER ABOUT WHY gays SHOULD BE SMITED AND HOW AMERIKA CAN BE RETURNED TO greatness THROUGH ATROCIOUS GRAMMAR AND PITIFUL SPELLING.

WE should ALSO HOLLA ABOUT HOW THE west SIDE OF OUR PARTICULAR TOWN IS FAR superior TO THE EAST SIDE OF OUR TOWN.

best REGARDS,

UNKIEbuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> EDIT: However, the only thing I'm going to say about public displays is that the gay community is alot more flamboyant when it comes to telling the world they are gay. When was the last parade or gathering of people to support heterosexualness?


since when have straight people been a persecuted minority that needed to raise awareness of the discrimination against them?

edit: *heterosexuality. you're welcome.


----------



## loquacious (Apr 18, 2011)

This whole thread proves why we are one of the dumbest countries in the world! Homosexuals deserve the exact same equality that we receive. Most of those against it are closet gays who hate themselves (look at the the gay republicans and religious leaders who get caught all the time)! For those against public displays of affection, they are people who ain't getting any and had messed up families. One day stupid people will wake up and realise that religion and it's beliefs are for small minded people who will never amount to anything.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> since when have straight people been a persecuted minority that needed to raise awareness of the discrimination against them?
> 
> edit: *heterosexuality. you're welcome.





UncleBuck said:


> i am sorry for you. you obviously had soemthing go horribly wrong in your life to hold such beliefs as you do. i would seek help.
> 
> no one should ever expect to be hit by a baseball bat for doing something that causes no harm to anyone else. we live in america, not iran.
> 
> again, if i were your parent, i would be ashamed.


Don't feel sorry for me. I'm fine. I got my life underwraps and where it should be. I keep what I do to myself so that I do not have to deal with assholes, that's my choice. People have the right to be as open and as flamboyant as they want. The whole point of that first comment of mine is don't expect a warm welcome in today's society because people, like you for example, believe that people should be able to be how they want with no consequence. That includes gay people, westboro, white supremacists, nerds, jocks, whore's, prudes everyone. They can all be as outspoken as they want and it's ok because we live in america! As true as that is, everyone that is outspoken is criticized for it and that was my point. People have a right to protest, form support groups and preach about their cause, but when opposition arises, you freak out and say we live in america not Iran! lol, Get out of here man.

EDIT: I will agree with one thing that has bugged me. I don't understand how groups, like westboro for example, can get away with the shit they do and gay marriage isn't legal yet lol. Or pot for that matter


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 19, 2011)

loquacious said:


> This whole thread proves why we are one of the dumbest countries in the world! Homosexuals deserve the exact same equality that we receive. Most of those against it are closet gays who hate themselves (look at the the gay republicans and religious leaders who get caught all the time)! For those against public displays of affection, they are people who ain't getting any and had messed up families. One day stupid people will wake up and realise that religion and it's beliefs are for small minded people who will never amount to anything.


My family was fine, my wife is fine, my 2 kids are awesome. I still shake my head at the people ahead of me at walmart sucking each others face


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Don't feel sorry for me. I'm fine. I got my life underwraps and where it should be. I keep what I do to myself so that I do not have to deal with assholes, that's my choice. People have the right to be as open and as flamboyant as they want. The whole point of that first comment of mine is don't expect a warm welcome in today's society because people, like you for example, believe that people should be able to be how they want with no consequence. That includes gay people, westboro, white supremacists, nerds, jocks, whore's, prudes everyone. They can all be as outspoken as they want and it's ok because we live in america! As true as that is, everyone that is outspoken is criticized for it and that was my point. People have a right to protest, form support groups and preach about their cause, but when opposition arises, you freak out and say we live in america not Iran! lol, Get out of here man.
> 
> EDIT: I will agree with one thing that has bugged me. I don't understand how groups, like westboro for example, can get away with the shit they do and gay marriage isn't legal yet lol. Or pot for that matter


sory if i was a little harsh at first, but please bear in mind i had just discovered and read this abomination of a thread and inadvertently lumped you in with the rest of the hatred i've seen.

so prove me wrong. state emphatically that NO ONE, even those miserable fucks of the westboro baptist church, should be subject to bludgeoning via baseball bat for exercising their first amendment rights.

westboro gets away with the shit they do because it is protected by the first amendment.

gays should have equal access to marriage via the 14th amendment.

cannabis will be re-legalized in time, i hope. we are already starting to see prohibition erode, albeit slowly.

and as a final point, i really hope you are not comparing a gay pride parade to what the wbc or white supremacists do.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> sory if i was a little harsh at first, but please bear in mind i had just discovered and read this abomination of a thread and inadvertently lumped you in with the rest of the hatred i've seen.
> 
> so prove me wrong. state emphatically that NO ONE, even those miserable fucks of the westboro baptist church, should be subject to bludgeoning via baseball bat for exercising their first amendment rights.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, and no I wasn't comparing the 2. I was saying that people that use the defense "We live in america, we can and should be able to do what we want" are giving free reign to groups like WBC. The fact is, it sucks that people can't be open about things they believe in or the lifestyle they lead. That's the world we live in though and if you choose to "come out of the closet", then expect to have opposition waiting for you on the other side of the door. Sometimes that opposition includes a baseball bat unfortunately, that doesn't make it right though, but it does happen. Sucks, I know. But, as I stated before in my first post, kinda of jokingly and perhaps a little on the wrong side. Black people had to go through the same thing, most of them kept their head down and did what was expected of them because they didn't want to get a beat down. If everyone that was persecuted and harrassed and what not would have just kept their head down then things wouldn't be the way they are for them. Now before you go off yer rocker because of that comment, again that is not what I believe SHOULD be the way things are, it's just the way things ARE.

EDIT: Also the flip note of all that, just because it should be that way for people, doesn't mean I have to like it


----------



## sso (Apr 19, 2011)

the trouble,the whole trouble,is that we are actually demonizing sex.
demonizing sexuality,making nakedness and displays of affection wrong.

now,this is something i find phenomally strange and sick to boot.

and only reason i can find for it, is jelousy.

some are getting it and some arent.

whatever the church had to do with it (it actually started with some grumpy old celibate guys, so im guessing,yes jelousy)

ooooh the horror! 

they are kissing!


arrrrghhhh!

talk about a species determined to shoot itself in the head,lol or crotch as it is.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I guess we should determine what public displays of affection mean to people. To me, people making out, grabbing ass, fingering each other and things of that sort, should be left to the home. Holding hand while walking, a kiss goodbye (not a make out session goodbye) etc is common practice I would think. That's just my opinion on the subject though.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

I love PDA...if ya dont like it dont look...aww caught ya looking!!! Again


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I hope our little fledgling gay boy olylifter comes to terms with his homosexuality soon and has lots of butt sex. He seems like a bottom to me.


I bet ya 50 bucks, if I showed young oly where his prostate was and what its for I could make him sing like Julie Andrews.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I bet ya 50 bucks, if I showed young oly where his prostate was and what its for I could make him sing like Julie Andrews.



Now that would be a sure bet....lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 19, 2011)

The only thing that should be tickling his prostrate is his head. That's where he normally keeps it... up his ass. Which explains his shitty attitude.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 19, 2011)

lmao!!!! Y is queers always think a straight guy is a fag for hating on homos? I LOVE PUSSY, thr aint nothing better! U all are fags cuz u were prob rejected plenty by women, 

I can already hear ur queer asses wit u stupid gay blabur. U all should swrvice da public and go to prisons relieving inmates of a much built up urge to fik something. 

What good comes from ur kind? U all began spreading HIV AND AIDS cuz u all jus couldnt stop fuking each other.

There is a nice little place setup for ur kind In Hell.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 19, 2011)

To quote the Bard, *"The lady doth protest too much, methinks..."*


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> lmao!!!! Y is queers always think a straight guy is a fag for hating on homos? I LOVE PUSSY, thr aint nothing better! U all are fags cuz u were prob rejected plenty by women,
> 
> I can already hear ur queer asses wit u stupid gay blabur. U all should swrvice da public and go to prisons relieving inmates of a much built up urge to fik something.
> 
> ...


Hell? Go back to sleep crazy lady....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> lmao!!!! Y is queers always think a straight guy is a fag for hating on homos? I LOVE PUSSY, thr aint nothing better! U all are fags cuz u were prob rejected plenty by women,
> 
> I can already hear ur queer asses wit u stupid gay blabur. U all should swrvice da public and go to prisons relieving inmates of a much built up urge to fik something.
> 
> ...


if i was one of your english teachers at any point in time, i apologize for failing you.

your butchering of the english language makes me physically nauseous and gives me a strange temptation to gauge out my own eyeballs.

i am sure that whoever tried to mentor you through your failed attempt to obtain a GED is not only ashamed, but absolutely mortified. 

very likely, they are also actively contemplating suicide, as the sweet release of death would be easier than trying to rationalize their failed attempts at teaching you the basic fundamentals of the english language.

again, just to be clear, let me reiterate my overwhelming dismay at the failure of the public (or private) school systems in educating you on how to properly utilize your native language.

best regards,

unclebuck.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe he's perfectly literate in some other language and just started learning english a couple of weeks ago? Or, maybe he was born mentally challenged? Who knows... might not be his fault though.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 19, 2011)

O u guys r such pussies. I write,bettr papers then u will ever do! 

Who cares how I write on a stupid online forum filled wit ppl like u. Not me, but u all?

Yes! Making fun of ppl with mental disabilities like u have is not nice. I worked with MR patients asshole punk ass bitch! 

Id beat da fuk out of u if u were to say tht in front of me pinche pendejo cara d verga.

Mayb u will undrstand dat. 

Oh, but u all r so perferct and rightous, let me guess ur white. 

everything u all say is the only right thing, everyone else is nothing to u. 

Bunch of pussies who cant mind their own fuking business..


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> O u guys r such pussies. I write,bettr papers then u will ever do!
> 
> Who cares how I write on a stupid online forum filled wit ppl like u. Not me, but u all?
> 
> ...


Your "Spanish" is worse than your English. Now go to bed. It's past your bedtime.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 19, 2011)

You silly PENDEJO! You gonna make me go LOCO!
(see I can speak Spanish too  )



olylifter420 said:


> I LOVE PUSSY, thr aint nothing better!


You ever see Tropic Thunder? You remind me of the closet gay "Booty Sweat" guy. "I'm not gay! I love tha PUSSY!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> O u guys r such pussies. I write,bettr papers then u will ever do!
> 
> Who cares how I write on a stupid online forum filled wit ppl like u. Not me, but u all?
> 
> ...


perdoname que imite tu manera con ingles. es una lengua dificil a aprender.

soy gringo, pero no soy perfecto. 

que tienes tal odio para los homsexuales es ridiculo. 

pero no debo preocuparme de ti, porque probablamente estrangularas por un pene y morir.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Blah blah blah, keep wasting ur time tools. Sounds like someones having pms problems. U all cant stand up for urselves out in the real world so u all come on here trying to be mr. big shit piking on the new guy.

Its past ur bedtime gramdpa. 

Dumbasses.

I love pussy, I love pussy, I love pussy, I love pussy, I love pussy!

u all make a good couple, U all should go fuk urselves

S


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Djdhcndnch su dudjegbhdnejci dj sbcgxieifvn an cjvjdjbjdjdjcnw

does this grammer suffice your need for perfection?

Does grandmaster english professor concur with such a claim?

Maybe you can find it in your amazingly grand heart to teach me the proper rhetoric skills I must attain to be in light with thee?


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Djdhcndnch su dudjegbhdnejci dj sbcgxieifvn an cjvjdjbjdjdjcnw
> 
> does this grammer suffice your need for perfection?
> 
> ...


At least you got the copy and paste function down!


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

O sera mejor un suplico de algien kien no puede ser mejor que un gringo?

A la mejor seria mas humilde, que me puedas dar lecturas en aprender la idioma ingles perfectamente como usted, gran jefe?

Kreo que usted es una gran persona kiene lo le gusta la raza hispana.

Tal ves eres un idiota que no tiene nada mas que aser. Estupido


----------



## loquacious (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> O sera mejor un suplico de algien kien no puede ser mejor que un gringo?
> 
> A la mejor seria mas humilde, que me puedas dar lecturas en aprender la idioma ingles perfectamente como usted, gran jefe?
> 
> ...


Alright, you can use babelfish!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 20, 2011)

Like I stated before, your Spanish is worse than your English. Dear God, did you really just type all that out phonetically? That is pathetic.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I worked with MR patients asshole punk ass bitch!
> 
> Id beat da fuk out of u if u were to say tht in front of me pinche pendejo cara d verga.
> 
> Mayb u will undrstand dat.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

No, I copyed an paisted it brotus! 
Lmao, I knew it, fucking idiots, I hope u all armt taken anethang to hart? Lolol! 


Hahahhaha!

I dnt wan u ell two takei it ouut on ur lovers,,

Wht another, "he says his strait, but gay" joke?

Bitch plz.

Ill b da adul n let u feel good bout urself.

Take carw ppl an hate al u wan!

Im out bitches


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

Believe me, no one is taking you seriously


----------



## sso (Apr 20, 2011)

bit immature of you guys to go after his writing skills, lol, he could be dyslexic and anyways, im of the opinion that writing isnt exactly sacred/holy.

if ya understand whats written, whats the harm.

its bit annoying when gay guys hit on one, at first, sorta a compliment later, but its difficult, if not impossible when a friend lusts after you.
its like that prostate comment of yours, seems like people deep down think everyone is the same, so they´d sure like everything same, if they just tried it.

well, wrong. ive tried quite a few many things sexually and a dick just doesnt do squat for me.


thats why i think you should never think with your crotch (let it control you), it would fuck a rabbit if your brain let it. 
you should fuck with your heart.

it would never fuck anyone that didnt love you back (too much trouble, sooner or later,its why many men like hookers, (ive never tried one, instinctively shy away from fucking someone that has no emotional attachments to me)

its like now with my wife, now i can look at the sexiest women in the world, naked and its just hey good body, nice for you.
if i objectified them into just a body with a pussy, i could have fucked them as a younger man, when our awareness is mostly ourselves, making ourselves feel more real than other people.

but now, im too aware of them as persons and they are not what the heart wants.

and when the heart is play, the other senses are supercharged anyway. making a orgasm with even a gorgeous exotic woman a,,meh..at best. if the heart is not in play.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't fuck with my heart. It doesn't stick out of my body.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

@ delslo-Always gotta b a smart ass punk bitch lurking around.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

grab a spork and go M.A.H


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any troll-be-gone. This one is still in diapers so it can't do much damage, yet. Better to get them while they're young.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Troll b gone, lmao! Totally maricon!

Does any1 have fag b gone?l

Dis 1.gots std's, bettr get em while their old!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 20, 2011)

Does your mama know you're on the computer again?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> @ delslo-Always gotta b a smart ass punk bitch lurking around.


(Chinese accent) I'm no punk bitch! You punk bitch!


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> grab a spork and go M.A.H


At least you're out of the closet now. M.A.H.=my ass hurts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Troll b gone, lmao! Totally maricon!
> 
> Does any1 have fag b gone?l
> 
> Dis 1.gots std's, bettr get em while their old!


You realize straight people are just as vulnerable to STD's as gay people, right?


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You realize straight people are just as vulnerable to STD's as gay people, right?


 Not for him though. Someone would have to agree to have sex with him first before he can get a disease that way. I don't think he even has pubes yet.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You realize straight people are just as vulnerable to STD's as gay people, right?


Apparently, olylifter believes that only homosexuals transmit STDs


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Apparently, olylifter believes that only homosexuals transmit STDs


That seems to be pretty common in homophobic circles, "fags created AIDS!!".. When all it takes is a SINGLE google search to figure out that's wrong.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Not for him though. Someone would have to agree to have sex with him first before he can get a disease that way. I don't think he even has pubes yet.


Pubes? I think he still wears diapers.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> O sera mejor un suplico de algien kien no puede ser mejor que un gringo?
> 
> A la mejor seria mas humilde, que me puedas dar lecturas en aprender la idioma ingles perfectamente como usted, gran jefe?
> 
> ...


your spanish sucks just as bad as your english.

for example...

*alguien
*quien
*creo
*vez
*hacer

this is not even my native language, and i know it better than you do.

haha, FAIL!


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah, u r a god ub, therefore, perfect!!!\

dumbass


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 21, 2011)

How was your 420 bro?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> your spanish sucks just as bad as your english.
> 
> for example...
> 
> ...


I thought he was typing it out phonetically which denotes complete ignorance of one's own culture. But it was even worse. He copied and pasted that shit. Which goes to show that he's about as Latino as Charlie Sheen... and just as coherent.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 21, 2011)

Did he claim to be latino? 

Oly, FYI, no one is picking on you because you are "new". We are responding to your idiotic and belligerent posts, because you are an asshole. If you were simply stupid and new, but not an asshole, nobody would really be saying shit to you, other than desperately trying to inform you of something you might be ignorant of.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 21, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> O u guys r such pussies. I write,bettr papers then u will ever do!
> 
> Who cares how I write on a stupid online forum filled wit ppl like u. Not me, but u all?
> 
> ...


I would like to congratulate this man for the astounding courage it must have taken him to pick an argument with the grammatically superior people of RIU. My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lmao, u all live for RIU! I get that, to eachs own, right?

and its jus funny how ppl seem to find a correlation between how someone types out something and how they do in real life.

Its just so stupid, and how u all think u all r so perfect! Really, get a life!

And ive been sooo fucking high since 4-19, so yea, my 420 was filled with pot and joints and pussy!

And yea, I can b an asshole and no I aint latino asshole, im hispanic. I dont like da term "latino"

And yea, if u knew me on a personal level, id be a cool guy to hangout with.

And I believe u dnt knw a person till u dig deep and push some buttons.

So, thanks guys, I appreciate the discussion.

No hard feelings on my end. 

Stay high


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad you had fun


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Did he claim to be latino?





> *And yea, I can b an asshole and no I aint latino asshole, im hispanic. I dont like da term "latino"*


No, he claims to be "hispanic." Which means... he is a 12 year old pimply white kid pretending to be LATINO. The only pussy he gets is the palm of his hand.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 22, 2011)

Please don't feed the trolls, rise above.


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems some ppl jus cant get over things.

Funny!


----------



## txhazard (Apr 23, 2011)

So anyway, Bunnies in politics! Id vote for bugs or the samurai rabbit from teenage ninja turtles.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2011)

txhazard said:


> So anyway, Bunnies in politics! Id vote for bugs or the samurai rabbit from teenage ninja turtles.


I was thinking the Easter Bunny would be the best candidate. The organization that goes behind delivering Easter treats for millions of children in one night is impressive. I hear he's a libertarian too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hell noooo. Bugs Bunny....yeah man. Everyone knows theres no such thing as the Easter bunny...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2011)

personal attacks are not allowed.

people should be allowed to give their opinions and state their beliefs without fear of being persecuted here. the RIU community is NOt about lynch mob mentality. if you don't like another beliefs you can maturely disagree, but the direct, personal attacks need to stop. 


thank you all for understanding. it makes it such a better place to be when we all play together.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 24, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> personal attacks are not allowed.
> 
> people should be allowed to give their opinions and state their beliefs without fear of being persecuted here. the RIU community is NOt about lynch mob mentality. if you don't like another beliefs you can maturely disagree, but the direct, personal attacks need to stop.
> 
> ...


Got it boss. 

I'm surprised you let it go on for this long. Is the old Fdd back for good?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Got it boss.
> 
> I'm surprised you let it go on for this long. Is the old Fdd back for good?


i did my best to "back off" and allow everyone to behave as mature adults. 


the sun is coming back out and the fish are biting. my mood is good these days and all this flaming is getting old, fast. i tried the "if you can't beat them, join them approach", but they wouldn't except me into the club. guess i'm back to being a mod and posting grow help. 

thank you for your continued support. i do appreciate those who help make this place a nicer experience. +rep


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes sir, this place is much better without being attacked for expressing my own personal beliefs and stating what i believe in.

It is a "free country" at least for now!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 25, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hell noooo. Bugs Bunny....yeah man. Everyone knows theres no such thing as the Easter bunny...lol


Bugs is a corporate shill. He is a wholly owned subsidiary of ACME, Inc.


----------



## GaiaGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

I chuckle inside whenever I hear the phrase, "gay rights." I've looked into it, and it turns out "the gays" aren't asking for any more rights than straight people already have -- and just as often take completely for granted, and neglect, and outright abuse.

Consider: a couple of drunken strangers can get married in a Vegas drive-through and dissolve it 48 hours later (huh, so can celebrities, I guess); a death-row inmate who has lost every right a person has, including the right to live, can still get married over the phone without ever being able to touch their spouse; BUT... a loving couple who have been together for 40 years (link) are treated as *legal strangers* because they both have hoo-hoos.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2011)

Lmao well said


----------



## sso (May 1, 2011)

the name of this thread is ..bit funny.

anyone who takes away people´s rights is a villain? yes? 

abuser of freedom. so of course ya are vilified.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Yes sir, this place is much better without being attacked for expressing my own personal beliefs and stating what i believe in.
> 
> It is a "free country" at least for now!!


I am so ready to agree with this statement, until the church says what they have, or people like Slojo show up and start posting borderline hatespeech.

I fully respect any and all peoples right to free speech. But free speech should never be confused with free hatred. 

Westboro Baptist Church is a perfect example. What they do is not 'free-speech', its 'hate speech' and should be considered criminal in my opinion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2011)

Words, criminal?

That's absurd.

Words that incite violence are an exception "Jews are bad, go kill Jews", etc. but simple words that don't incite violence should never be censored.

Just my .02


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

Your right and i should clarify.

Had the church i mentioned, to be specific, used a public forum, or townhall, or even just a demonstration at a chosen capitol etc, is fine no matter the speech i would agree.

Getting your entire gang to barge in on the outside of a military funeral with signs about how 'god hates fags' and screaming incredibly offensive slurs at those people, is not free speech. Criminal may have been a bit strong of a word, but goddamn that shit shouldnt be allowed. It should have specific places for things like that. They take it beyond opinion, and they make it personal. Its no longer belief or free speech at that point, its hate speech.


----------



## karri0n (May 2, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Your right and i should clarify.
> 
> Had the church i mentioned, to be specific, used a public forum, or townhall, or even just a demonstration at a chosen capitol etc, is fine no matter the speech i would agree.
> 
> Getting your entire gang to barge in on the outside of a military funeral with signs about how 'god hates fags' and screaming incredibly offensive slurs at those people, is not free speech. Criminal may have been a bit strong of a word, but goddamn that shit shouldnt be allowed. It should have specific places for things like that. They take it beyond opinion, and they make it personal. Its no longer belief or free speech at that point, its hate speech.


 What you're saying isn't wrong, but it's a very slippery slope once you open that up. In the UK you can be arrested for cussing or "being rude" according to your accuser's definition of "rude". The things you're talking about are what opened up the doors to that shit.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 2, 2011)

karri0n said:


> what you're saying isn't wrong, but it's a very slippery slope once you ope hat up. In the UK you can be rrested for cussing or "being rude" according to your accuser's definition of "rude". Things like you'r talking about are what opened up the doors to that shit.


I totally agree. Its really a sad situation. I want to fight for free speech, but then people go and abuse their rights in such a way that i start to question my own values.

"I've never wished a man dead, but I have read some obituaries with great pleasure." 
&#8212; Mark Twain

If it were anyone in the WBC's obit, id feel the exact same way.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 11, 2011)

gay people act funny, they kinda talk weird...um, they move their hands too much when they talk. ummmmmm and they like to laugh loud. but ive also met gay people who don't act gay, who act normal but are gay. you would never have been able to guess. im not sure why some gay people feel the need to act out as if their perceptions on being gay are the stereotypical perceptions of societies view on gays. but either way...

i have no problem with gay people, they are just like any other human in the world, and should have the same rights as any human. i just like to point out that i think its really funny to watch the stereotypical gay, lololol!!!!


----------



## karri0n (May 11, 2011)

Zaehet Strife said:


> gay people act funny, they kinda talk weird...um, they move their hands too much when they talk. ummmmmm and they like to laugh loud. but ive also met gay people who don't act gay, who act normal but are gay. you would never have been able to guess. im not sure why some gay people feel the need to act out as if their perceptions on being gay are the stereotypical perceptions of societies view on gays. but either way...
> 
> i have no problem with gay people, they are just like any other human in the world, and should have the same rights as any human. i just like to point out that i think its really funny to watch the stereotypical gay, lololol!!!!


I know a couple gay guys who can't stand that type of behavior, and I also know those who act that way only in front of other gays, presumably because they feel that's how they are "supposed" to act. The majority, however, seem to act in between the two, neither acting like the steritypical "macho" guy, but also not acting flamboyantly effeminate, either. 

I personally find the extremely effeminate guys extremely annoying, the main reason being it seems completely fake.


----------



## txhazard (May 11, 2011)

Zaehet Strife said:


> gay people act funny, they kinda talk weird...um, they move their hands too much when they talk. ummmmmm and they like to laugh loud. but ive also met gay people who don't act gay, who act normal but are gay. you would never have been able to guess. im not sure why some gay people feel the need to act out as if their perceptions on being gay are the stereotypical perceptions of societies view on gays. but either way...
> 
> i have no problem with gay people, they are just like any other human in the world, and should have the same rights as any human. i just like to point out that i think its really funny to watch the stereotypical gay, lololol!!!!


Vast majority of gay friends that i have act like any other person ive met. Gay people are regular humans . The only difference is they get on the good foot to do the bad thing in a different manner than I.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2011)

people who think it's wrong to be gay are in the same boat as people who think it's cook to own slaves: wrong, wrong and fucking wrong.
who gives a fuck if someones feelings are hurt by something that doesn't directly affect them.
and yes... anyone i know who doesn't believe in gay rights gets ostracized, cut out of my life with little or no regret.


----------

